# Lima, Peru: Modern Metropolis



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru 2013*


plazaaa_mayor2013_firma by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


Plaza_Mayor-de-Lima_firma 2013 by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


PArC - Perú Arte Contemporaneo 2013 by CIFO Flickr Feed, on Flickr


Estadio Nacional de Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Estadio Nacional de Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque del Amor by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque del Amor by Avodrocc, on Flickr


20181219_27 by Hector Becerra, on Flickr


20181221_30 by Hector Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by LA Lovecat, on Flickr


Rooftop Spa by LA Lovecat, on Flickr


Rooftop Pool by LA Lovecat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Vista del Hotel Marriot y el mar de fondo.. by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Lima Night by germansobczuk, on Flickr


UDEP campus Lima by Universidad de Piura - Perú, on Flickr



















http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

-Evelyn M.


Lima Peru Skyline Panorama by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_0117 by cubfanla, on Flickr


IMG_0119 by cubfanla, on Flickr


IMG_0124 by cubfanla, on Flickr


IMG_0126 by cubfanla, on Flickr


IMG_0127 by cubfanla, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima-3536.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr


Lima-3542.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr


Lima-3544.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr


arquitectura UPC 1 by Armando Novoa, on Flickr


bajada balta Miraflores PM CF by Armando Novoa, on Flickr


Bajada de Balta visto del Puente Villena by Jesus fernando Joo salazar, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Plaza San Martin*


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Plaza San Martin - 09-03-13 (27) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Plaza San Martin - 09-03-13 (31) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Plaza San Martin - 09-03-13 (28) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Plaza San Martin - 09-03-13 (23) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Park of the Reserve*


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Avodrocc, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by guiomar casas, on Flickr


Peru_Lima_Miguel_Bellido_mainsquare_angel(3) by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


Peru_Lima_Concert_Diego_Perez by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


Peru_Lima_Miguel_Bellido_Peru_mainsquare_red(3) by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Looks very lively. :cheers: Love the architecture of the older buildings as well.


----------



## Lima2016

*Bicycle racing in Miraflores, Lima, Peru*


bmxabril_0095 by **** Sarmiento, on Flickr


bmxabril_0103 by **** Sarmiento, on Flickr


bmxabril_0340 by **** Sarmiento, on Flickr


bmxabril_0345 by **** Sarmiento, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Life in Color Peru*













































-https://www.facebook.com/LifeinColorPeru


----------



## Lima2016

*Jockey Plaza Santiago de Surco, Lima, Peru*


Jockey by Nacho Solsona, on Flickr


IMG_0556-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


IMG_0571-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


Jockey Plaza by Nacho Solsona, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima-8857.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr


Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Lima by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Parque del Amor by Avodrocc, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas by Avodrocc, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02395_Lima Mall by ssarahd2013, on Flickr


DSC02397_Lima Mall by ssarahd2013, on Flickr


DSC02452_Lima Huaca Pucllana by ssarahd2013, on Flickr


DSC02454_Lima Huaca Pucllana by ssarahd2013, on Flickr


DSC02492_Lima Huaca Pucllana by ssarahd2013, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


Acantilado Miraflores A by Armando Novoa, on Flickr


UPC Alamos de Monterrico by Armando Novoa, on Flickr


Dakar 2013 by Raúl Marzal Sifuentes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC00057 by miss lailo, on Flickr


DSC00059 by miss lailo, on Flickr


DSC00052 by miss lailo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC00050 by miss lailo, on Flickr


DSC00041 by miss lailo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LarcoMar by Zollera LLC, on Flickr


Distrito de Mairaflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Center of Lima*


DSC00341 by miss lailo, on Flickr


DSC00176 by miss lailo, on Flickr


DSC00175 by miss lailo, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100

Very beautiful city.
Thanks .


----------



## Dr.Luay

Beauty city , nice photo ...


----------



## Lima2016

-skyscraperlife


----------



## Lima2016

-skyscraperlife


Westin Lima by David Almeida, on Flickr


Westin Lima by David Almeida, on Flickr


Lima (San Isidro y Miraflores) desde el Westin by David Almeida, on Flickr


Paseo de la República con skyline de San Isidro by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru


plaza by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


plaza lima noche by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


fuente3 by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


fuente2 by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


miraflores by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


barranco by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


parapente playa by Mujeralada2012, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima-18 Mar 2013 by Ted's photos for you, on Flickr


Lima-22 Mar 2013 by Ted's photos for you, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima-16 Mar 2013 by Ted's photos for you, on Flickr


Lima-23 Mar 2013 by Ted's photos for you, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful pics! 

PS. Theres a thread of Lima already

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518462&page=2


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome photos from Lima


----------



## Lima2016

-PUCP


----------



## Lima2016

Edificio Interbank by Mabperu, on Flickr


4 by Mabperu, on Flickr


San Isidro - Corpac by Mabperu, on Flickr









-skyscraperlife


----------



## Lima2016

Voyage Pérou - Lima - Teatro Segura - 09-03-13 (174) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Iglesia de las Nazarenas - 09-03-13 (180) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Ave José Pardo Miraflores - 09-03-13 (5) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Calle de Boza - 09-03-13 (33) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


Voyage Pérou - Lima - Santuario de Santa Rosa - 09-03-13 (231) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro by Mabperu, on Flickr


San Isidro by Mabperu, on Flickr


Santiago de Surco - Estación del tren by Mabperu, on Flickr


















-Yoly-Yoly









-lookinflowers


----------



## Lima2016

Entrada by Mabperu, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Vitral Bolsa de Valores de Lima by Mabperu, on Flickr


COUNTRY CLUB LA PLANICIE, LIMA, PERU by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, on Flickr


peru(lima)2013 by la vela __________________, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Edificio Interbank by Mabperu, on Flickr


Miraflores - Parque central by Mabperu, on Flickr


Lima - Hotel Sheraton by Mabperu, on Flickr


Barranco - Costa Verde by Mabperu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru 2013*





































-Oscar Pinto


----------



## Diplomatforall

Wow, what a beautiful city. How come I know very little about this city. Just stunning


----------



## Lima2016

-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro en blanco y negro by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (6) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima2012 050 by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Skyline limeño (9) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


La paz que recorre San Isidro by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Sol que se cuela en San Isidro by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Miraflores or (LookingFlower)*


Colocación de plantones en Av. Benavides (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Colocación de plantones en Av. Benavides (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Asfaltado en calle Roma (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Juramentación del Consejo Estudiantil en el colegio Carmelitas (20) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Juramentación del Consejo Estudiantil en el colegio Carmelitas (19) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! amazing!! beautiful thread, great job! congratulations!!


----------



## sebvill

Diplomatforall said:


> Wow, what a beautiful city. How come I know very little about this city. Just stunning


We have such a bad marketing team.

When tourists think of Peru they think of the Andes, Machu Picchu, Cusco, historic towns, ruins, rainforest, maybe the Nazca Lines and the Pacific Ocean. But they never think of Lima. I supposed they dont even have an image in their head of how the city may look.


An advertisement from a local Investment Bank


----------



## sebvill




----------



## Lima2016

Agreed ^^


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima Metro*










http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Hotel Radisson Decapolis Miraflores PERU by ANDRES BERNAL, on Flickr


Rosa Nautica at dusk by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


rosa nautica by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima From Above*



























-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima From Above*




































-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

*Modern Lima*


View of Lima from Westin by Liquid Stereo, on Flickr


Miraflores_0033 by LifeViewer, on Flickr


The Bay by dirac3000, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Skyline Cityscape Wallpaper by Imperial94, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by marcov8, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-BVL


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima colonial home*


Lima, casa del prócer Bernardo O'Higgins (Chillán, Chile, 1778- Lima,1824) by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Lima, casa del prócer Bernardo O'Higgins by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Lima, casa del prócer Bernardo O'Higgins by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Lima, casa del prócer Bernardo O'Higgins by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Lima, casa del prócer Bernardo O'Higgins by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Plaza Mayor. Balcones de la Municipalidad by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Lima, balcón de la Municipalidad by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#barranco #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#church #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#art #barranco #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#barranco #lima by JCV - JosÃ© Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#barranco #lima by JCV - JosÃ© Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#barranco #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Lima has potential. We only need better authorities willing to make the step forward.


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75897433

In time we will get better. :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Skyline of Lima from the Sea by sngcanary, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

-el_makina








-el_makina


----------



## Lima2016

-el_makina


----------



## Lima2016

-migöl


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Silcami, on Flickr


Lima Peru by Vasenka, on Flickr









-joshua alan davis


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza San Martín by Schwarzerstein, on Flickr


White by Schwarzerstein, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-joshua alan davis








-joshua alan davis


----------



## Lima2016

-Dibujando c/luz








-Dibujando c/luz








-Dibujando c/luz








-Dibujando c/luz


----------



## Lima2016

XVI Edición Un Día con el Alcalde (9) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Playa inclusiva (13) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Lima, Peru... 27 april 2013 by hilderik71, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Nice thing the inclusive beach I had no idea.


----------



## Lima2016

-Gabriel Sperandio


----------



## Lima2016

Sobre el Pacífico by wOlaechea, on Flickr









-lebse








-lebse


----------



## Lima2016

Lima de color by Marcelo Palacios, on Flickr









-Dibujando c/luz








-Dibujando c/luz


----------



## Lima2016

franVrg from deviantART








http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/2012/02/district-of-miraflores-lima-peru.html








www.internations.org 








Guns_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post the credits in these photos. Thanks


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua Parque de la Reserva by edgar asencios, on Flickr









Circuito Mágico del Agua Paseo de Aguas by edgar asencios, on Flickr









Circuito Mágico del Agua Paseo de Aguas by edgar asencios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo de Autos Antiguos Coleccion Nicolini by edgar asencios, on Flickr









Amanece en Lima by edgar asencios, on Flickr









pano San Pedro y Defensoria by edgar asencios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Puente de los Suspiros by edgar asencios, on Flickr









Panorama_Pasaje by edgar asencios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de Armas, Lima Peru by David Berkowitz, on Flickr









DESAMPARADOS, estacion ferroviaria, Lima-Peru by Jorge Arias R., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru July 2012: Lima fountains by wro84, on Flickr


Peru July 2012: Lima fountains by wro84, on Flickr


Peru July 2012: Lima fountains by wro84, on Flickr


Peru July 2012: Lima fountains by wro84, on Flickr


Peru July 2012: Lima fountains by wro84, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Perú 2012 220 by Causa Noble, on Flickr


Perú 2012 218 by Causa Noble, on Flickr


Perú 2012 200 by Causa Noble, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Vitrales Pabellón Morisco by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Puerta Lateral Palacio de Justicia by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Hotel Sheraton, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Edificio Rimac, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


MALI, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Pabellón Morisco, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Parque de la Exposición, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Palacio de Justicia, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERU - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr


PERU - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr


PERU - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERU - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/peru/11304-o-o-lima-crece-hacia-arriba-5.html


----------



## Lima2016

Traffic in Miraflores by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


Miraflores flower street sign by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

. by GabrielaCeliz, on Flickr


. by GabrielaCeliz, on Flickr


. by GabrielaCeliz, on Flickr


. by GabrielaCeliz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

-http://limaperucity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lima2016

Hilton Lima Miraflores - Pool by VRX Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru 2013*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roccofloresoneto/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Port of Callao*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillupyoureyes/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3587 by Miraflores Trip, on Flickr


IMG_3530 by Miraflores Trip, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Aeropuerto Jorge Chávez by UK-LatAm, on Flickr


Lima by UK-LatAm, on Flickr


Parapenting, Parque del Amor by UK-LatAm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/...Lima Special I/2204393993_cdb22e736a_bdf.jpg

http://s435.photobucket.com/user/ArthurMiller_2008/profile/


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos guys, well done


----------



## Lima2016

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag67/Tropa76Ran24/8704483402_6f3b3fc47d_k000_zpse8ffeb7a.png

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/Tropa76Ran24/profile/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx308/travellingholly/Peru 2011/IMG_3208.jpg

http://s766.photobucket.com/user/travellingholly/profile/


----------



## Lima2016

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/empacher75/Latin America Album/P3300924.jpg

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/empacher75/profile/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...reses-juan-carlos-doblado-nomena-arquitectos/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2013/02/25/casa-desplegada-seinfeld-arquitectos/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2013/05/03/casas-j4-vertice-arquitectos/


----------



## Lima2016

Park Lima Peru by Hansel Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by Hansel Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#duendes #elfs #miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


Construcciones = progreso. Mas edificios, menos espacio... #miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


Viejos tiempos (hay cosas que no cambian) #dejavu #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#condor #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#foggy #palms #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#faro #foggy #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


Régardez, régardez... Il n'y a rien a voir HCB #miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Isla San Pedro #pachacamac #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#mamacona #pachacamac #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#tinaja #san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#olivar #san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#olivar #san #isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

san isidro #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


#miraflores #lima by JCV - José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Pictures by forumer Migol

Santiago de Surco
Lima Metro































































​


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco - Iglesia San Francisco de Asís by Mabperu, on Flickr


Barranco by Mabperu, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Metro by You8910, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru - Street View by You8910, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

"Fountain Cake" by Jeff's L&N, on Flickr


Playing in the Mist by Jeff's L&N, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

upload by milko romero, on Flickr


¿Con cuál te quedas? / Which would you choose? by milko romero, on Flickr


Fiat 500 by milko romero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima42K by milko romero, on Flickr


MALI by milko romero, on Flickr


Mural @ Barranco, Lima Perú. by milko romero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Casa de la Literatura Peruana by André Ramírez, on Flickr









Casa de la Literatura Peruana by André Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## novascorpius

:applause:

Excelente hilo, felicitaciones.


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de Armas de Surco Viejo. by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Via Expresa - San Isidro by germansobczuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Arco Morisco - Parque de la Amistad by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Bajando por Armendariz by germansobczuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#miraflores #lima #peru #sunset #pacificocean by markhemmis, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Catedral Miraflores by Natalia Duarte, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/desalesmba/with/8756963777/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/desalesmba/with/8756963777/


----------



## Lima2016

Patos en el lago by Ricardo_Uribe, on Flickr


Pato by Ricardo_Uribe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Ricardo_Uribe, on Flickr


Untitled by Ricardo_Uribe, on Flickr


Wong de Ferrero by Ricardo_Uribe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by Jim618134HD, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Presbítero Maestro by OneMarie!, on Flickr


Presbítero Maestro by OneMarie!, on Flickr


Presbítero Maestro by OneMarie!, on Flickr


Presbítero Maestro by OneMarie!, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Pabellon Morisco - Parque de la Exposición (Lima-Peru) by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


Pabellón Bizantino construido durante el gobierno de Augusto B. Leguía by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de los Heroes Navales by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Convento de Santo Domingo by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Costa Verde - Lima Peru by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque El Olivar de San Isidro Lima - Peru by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Piletas by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza Mayor de Lima by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la reserva - Pileta Mayor by Gustavo Tafur ( GUS TAF ), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

This building on El Sol in Barranco has a "Poirot" feeling to it. by hilderik71, on Flickr


Yes, there is art too! by hilderik71, on Flickr


Palmtrees and a cactus-tree !? never seen one before... by hilderik71, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

La Ermita in Barranco, Lima by hilderik71, on Flickr


Peruvian flag at La Punta by hilderik71, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7952_1 by AlexDurok, on Flickr


IMG_7951_1 by AlexDurok, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Quiet Friday by joshua alan davis, on Flickr


Mod IMG_4315 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


mod IMG_4310 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Imod MG_4313 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


mod 1 IMG_4307 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


mod IMG_4325 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Puente Andres Reyes, San Isidro, Lima (redux) by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Desde mi Balcón (Santiago de Surco, Lima) by Luis Alarcón, on Flickr


Esquina de Barranco by Luis Alarcón, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 10.02.13 30003 by Angelup, on Flickr


Lima 10.03.13 surf0001 by Angelup, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco desde Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Esquina de San Isidro by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Metropolitano de Lima by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1625 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1631 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1286 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1298 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1293 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1297 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1292 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1324 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1305 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1321 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1319 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1322 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1325 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1344 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1323 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1333 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1337 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1327 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1332 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1330 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1350 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Solidões em Barranco by Sara Apaza Huamán, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Fountain and La Catedral, Lima by Peter Cook UK, on Flickr


Wooden Balconies, Municipalidad, Lima by Peter Cook UK, on Flickr


Municipalidad and Fountain, Plaza Mayor, Lima by Peter Cook UK, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Perú by Lorenzo Camere Málaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Perú by Lorenzo Camere Málaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Catedral de LIma by Lorenzo Camere Málaga, on Flickr


Yacht Club - Barranco by Lorenzo Camere Málaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

el faro de Lima by ivan castro guatemala, on Flickr


fortaleza de la luz by ivan castro guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## Virgo-fer

Great thread! Very nice photos


----------



## Virgo-fer

Balneario Santa María by Virgojaen, on Imageshack








House in Santa Maria, Lima by Virgojaen, on Imageshack








Beach club in Santa Maria, Lima by Virgojaen, on Imageshack








Santa Maria Beach, Lima by Virgojaen, on Imageshack


----------



## Lima2016

^^nice photos. :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

DSC00381 by tseverns, on Flickr


DSC00376 by tseverns, on Flickr


DSC00374 by tseverns, on Flickr


----------



## Virgo-fer

Miraflores, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack








Hotel Park Miraflores, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack








Punta Hermosa Beach, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack








San Bartolo Beach, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack


----------



## midrise

Thanks for the Pisco tour........the nightlife/restaurant pix are inviting. I see the art of terrace building was not lost..:cheers2::cheers1::llama:


----------



## Virgo-fer

Ancon, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack









Old House in Ancon, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack









Yacht Club Ancon, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack









Old House in Ancon Beach, Lima bye Virgojaen, on imageshack


----------



## Virgo-fer

Desert Island, Lima by Virgojaen, on Imageshack









Shark Island, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack









Beach Party in Ancon, Lima by Virgojaen, on Imageshack









Beach Party in Santa Maria del Mar, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack









Surf Coach, San Bartolo Beach, Lima by Virgojaen, on imageshack


----------



## going-higher

Lima is a beautiful city


----------



## Lima2016

Leila em sitio arqueologico de Lima by Guilherme Malheiro, on Flickr


Teto da Catedral de Lima by Guilherme Malheiro, on Flickr


Porta Lima by Guilherme Malheiro, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_5085 by jdmwoolley, on Flickr


DSC_5094 by jdmwoolley, on Flickr


IMG_4773 by jsmjr, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Costa Verde, Miraflores by Stuart Starrs, on Flickr


Costa Verde, Miraflores by Stuart Starrs, on Flickr


Costa Verde, Miraflores by Stuart Starrs, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF5594 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF7648 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF1834 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Tree of Ovalo Miraflores by Yulia Katkova, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/papafranz/8990756327/


Lights of Puente Villena Rey. by Yulia Katkova, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF6453 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF2514 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF2513 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattotaku/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattotaku/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattotaku/


----------



## Aaron W

Very nice collection of photos of Lima! I was fortunate to be able to travel there this past February and had a wonderful time. My best friend was actually born and raised in Lima before he moved to the United States when he was 20 years old back in the early 90's. His entire family still lives in Lima, so I traveled with him to visit his family and experience Lima, and also visit Cusco/Machu Picchu and the Asia district south of Lima where his uncle owns a beach house (Playa Blanca). I really had a wonderful time. I think Barranco was my favorite neighborhood, but I also liked Miraflores, the many nice parks in Surco (where his mother lives), and San Isidro (where his aunt lives - we stayed with her while in Lima). It was probably my favorite vacation I've ever taken. I would love to visit Lima again in the coming years and hopefully hop on a plane for the short flight down to Arequipa!


----------



## Virgo-fer

Aaron W said:


> Very nice collection of photos of Lima! I was fortunate to be able to travel there this past February and had a wonderful time. My best friend here in DC was actually born and raised in Lima before he moved to the United States when he was 20 years old back in the early 90's. His entire family still lives in Lima, so I traveled with him to visit his family and experience Lima, and also visit Cusco/Machu Picchu and the Asia district south of Lima where his uncle owns a beach house. I really had a wonderful time. It was probably my favorite vacation I've ever taken. I would love to visit Lima again in the coming years and hopefully hop on a plane for the short flight down to Arequipa!


That's awesome!  Arequipa is a very beautiful city too, you should visit the Misti volcano, and I recommend you should visit too the Nazca lines, Have a great travel ​


----------



## sebvill

Visit Misti volcano? Wtf? Theres is no tour to the volcano unless you are an experimented andinist, but you can see its snow caped top from almost every point in the city.

A must visit when in Arequipa is the Colca Canyon. Anyway, back to Lima...nice shots in this page. Thanks.


----------



## FAAN

Great pics! Lima is indeed a really nice place! :cheers:


----------



## al_7heaven

sebvill said:


> Visit Misti volcano? Wtf? Theres is no tour to the volcano unless you are an experimented andinist, but you can see its snow caped top from almost every point in the city.


...it's common taking a tour to the top of Misti volcano even for us, peruvians; on the back side of the volcano you can drive with a 4x4 suv until the 4500 masl...

...on top there's a cross made up for pilgrimage, everyone can go up there...


----------



## Lima2016

Ceremonia en homenaje a Miguel Grau (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Bulb by stefanodeandrade, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lima_abm-001 by davgay123, on Flickr


Miraflores Market by davgay123, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Soccer Stadium and Water Park by davgay123, on Flickr


Catholic Church Miraflores by davgay123, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - El Circuito Mágico del Agua by AnnSlls, on Flickr


Lima - Barranco by AnnSlls, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - El Circuito Mágico del Agua by AnnSlls, on Flickr


Lima - El Circuito Mágico del Agua by AnnSlls, on Flickr


Lima - El Circuito Mágico del Agua by AnnSlls, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Tráfico by stefanodeandrade, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://skycam.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

http://skycam.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

http://skycam.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

http://skycam.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Presentación de Núcleo de Miraflores en el Parque del Amor (19) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Presentación de Núcleo de Miraflores en el Parque del Amor (20) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by dozachristine, on Flickr


Lima by dozachristine, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9032821063/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9032821063/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

Izamiento del Pabellón Nacional por aniversario de Colegio de Ingenieros (9) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Izamiento del Pabellón Nacional por aniversario de Colegio de Ingenieros (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Presentación de Núcleo de Miraflores en el Parque del Amor (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Presentación de Núcleo de Miraflores en el Parque del Amor (16) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Presentación de Núcleo de Miraflores en el Parque del Amor (18) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF4778 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF8184 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

af1306_7540 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


af1306_7539 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

af1306_7538 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


af1306_7537 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

af1306_7551 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


af1306_7553 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


af1306_7546 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgritoliquido/9138743279/


----------



## Lima2016

Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


IMG_3824Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


Limacross by Juan Carlos Fukuda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MIRAFLORES / LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


/20/1c/142/1.f - Bello Miraflores, Lima - Peru 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


MIRAFLORES / LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Zonal Huascar by ana.llancari, on Flickr


Parque Zonal Huascar by ana.llancari, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Zonal Huascar - Lima Perú by ana.llancari, on Flickr


Parque Zonal Huascar - Lima Perú by ana.llancari, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qaway/9161573620/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qaway/9171304428/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Sunset by mernest, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by mernest, on Flickr









Lima by mernest, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by mernest, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by mernest, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Inclusión vial by Acuario01, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016




----------



## Lima2016

Lima by mernest, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2013-05-31 16-57-52 - Peru - Lima - Miraflores - Gravelly urban beach by joeymarx, on Flickr


----------



## Virgo-fer

Photos by Fotografía, Historia y Cultura Facebook Page  on Facebook


----------



## Virgo-fer

edited


----------



## Virgo-fer

edited


----------



## Lima2016

2013-05-31 16-39-58 - Peru - Lima - Miraflores - View of Pacific from Puente Villena by joeymarx, on Flickr


2013-06-03 16-25-56 - Peru - Lima - Miraflores - La Rosa Nautica Restaurant by joeymarx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PLAZA DE ARMAS PERU by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


rosa nautica by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


PARQUE DE LAS AGUAS by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

View from Barranco by H. Silenus, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/palomacv/


----------



## Lima2016

Metropolitano de Lima - Ruta A.- by Locura_Micrera | Rafa Fuentealba, on Flickr


IM 22 - Emp. Trans. 33 S.A.- by Locura_Micrera | Rafa Fuentealba, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

0531-03 Lima Hostal el Patio by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


0531-04 Lima Parque Kennedy by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


Sef by Graffitiperu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalo-fotos/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalo-fotos/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalo-fotos/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

MiraFlores by lbp_3, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de Armas by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


zona by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas Barranco by Miguel Zegarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Campo Santo Mapfre Huachipa Lima Perú by Yobelcito, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica de la Plaza de Armas by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Parque de la Amistad - Santiago de Surco by germansobczuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Simply Lima.... by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Via Expresa - San Isidro by germansobczuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


MIRAFLORES / LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


MIRAFLORES / LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Limatambo by DavidG79, on Flickr


CC San Borja Plaza by Imperial94, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


Lima 2013 by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


/10/25/37/1f - Fuente en Miraflores, Lima 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


Volkswagon Beatle #246 by Mackenzie Crumb, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Proyecto LUX by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica - 28 metros, by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Inkas 60 metros vista 2 by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru Metropolitan cityscape by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


Lima Peru downtown Skyline by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Praça em Lima - Peru by Sidromano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Saenz Peña, Barranco by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


Vista 90 grandos alejada by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

:drool:


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by sbradley30, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by sbradley30, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

D20130620_2149 by bizzo_65, on Flickr


D20130620_2155 by bizzo_65, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


Mes de la vela by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica - Bungalows - CRL San Antonio by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


Panoramica - Aquapark - CRL San Antonio by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


View of Larcomar Moll-Lima by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr



Miraflores Lima Peru Skyline by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by lisa gree, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco, Lima _Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima _Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Park in Miraflores by Boy_from_Sioux, on Flickr


Upside Down Wolf by Boy_from_Sioux, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

A punto de despegar en Lima by manfredig, on Flickr


Lima. Looking for ceviche. by manfredig, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Turismo Caracol.- by Locura_Micrera | Rafa Fuentealba, on Flickr


Calle Capón by mariella_16, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

by mariella_16, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

... I by mariella_16, on Flickr


imagen 114 by mariella_16, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parroquia San José by mariella_16, on Flickr


DSCF0556 by mariella_16, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyt56/9294952637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyt56/9297717430/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyt56/9294940273/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyt56/9294949165/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-CDMOLL


Lima, Peru by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

183112_10201073107809163_1416538883_n by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

393008_10201072962245524_1811237988_n by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


923341_10201073058687935_2091299311_n by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


_n by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by sandalo1574, on Flickr


CASAS BELLAS EN LIMA by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

CASAS BELLAS (Y CON HISTORIA) EN LIMA by sandalo1574, on Flickr


CASAS BELLAS EN LIMA by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

CASAS BELLAS EN LIMA by sandalo1574, on Flickr


CASAS BELLAS EN LIMA by sandalo1574, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

edificio y luna llena by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr


WYD 2013 by acudigital1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores' Winter Sunset by Sergio Diaz Schiaffino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru - Lima / obecna stolica Peru / 06.22.2013 by kawaandrzej, on Flickr


Peru - Lima / obecna stolica Peru / 06.22.2013 by kawaandrzej, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores Buildings by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


Santiago of Surco Modern Complex by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


Untitled by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


Above Lima, Peru by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El Golf, San Isidro by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


El Golf, San Isidro by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El Faro, Miraflores by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


El Faro, Miraflores by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Av. Camino Real - Dist. San Isidro - Lima - Perú © Fran Terrones_DSC3977 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


© Fran Terrones_DSC3989 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC0043 by © Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


_DSC0031 by © Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


_DSC0005 by © Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Hilton Miraflores Lima Hotel in Peru Front Entrance by Photo Rusch, on Flickr


Hilton Miraflores Lima Hotel in Peru Front Courtyard by Photo Rusch, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Begonias Landscape by BanditCoot, on Flickr


Almost Ready by BanditCoot, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#lima #peru #sanisidro #edificio #building #sky by sergioodca, on Flickr


#edificio #building #lima #peru #bw #blancoynegro #blackandwhitephotography by sergioodca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


Untitled by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by Nick Biddiscombe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Construction in Lima, Peru by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Skyline Miraflores city by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

A young couple at the Malecon by .mathias, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1030179 Pérou, Lima (San Isidro), Huaca Huallamarca, appelée aussi «Pan de azucar» est une pyramide en adobe dont la construction a commencé en 200 avant Jésus-Christ; d'abord un centre cérémoniel religieux, le site fut par la suite abandonné, pui by Marie Thérèse Hébert & Jean Robert Thibault, on Flickr


P1030169 Pérou, Lima (San Isidro), Huaca Huallamarca; un centre cérémoniel religieux by Marie Thérèse Hébert & Jean Robert Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1030174 Pérou, Lima (San Isidro), Huaca Huallamarca au milieu d'un développement urbain by Marie Thérèse Hébert & Jean Robert Thibault, on Flickr


north view by m8roberto, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Santander terminada (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Calle Santander terminada (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Santander terminada (3) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Calle Santander terminada (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


Lima by GJ Latham, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF7984 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF7982 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF7941 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF7936 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Vallejo acompaña a la niña. by jairuzziel, on Flickr


La niña su luz, Vallejo. by jairuzziel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

© Fran Terrones Julca _DSC0038 (2) by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


© Fran Terrones Julca _DSC0048 (2) by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


© Fran Terrones Julca _DSC0043 (2) by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Nueva Escala Telescópica para Compañia de Bomberos 28 de Miraflores (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Nueva Escala Telescópica para Compañia de Bomberos 28 de Miraflores (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by felipefus, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

bandeira by machupicchubrasil, on Flickr


Visite o Museu de Arte Comtemporania de Lima by machupicchubrasil, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Campo de Marte - Lima by César091, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru Adventure July 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure July 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure July 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia de Jesus Maria by www.thousandflavors.com, on Flickr


Nuevos edificios by www.thousandflavors.com, on Flickr


Bajada Balta Miraflores Lima Peru by www.thousandflavors.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Juan Fernando Escobar Ochoa


Lima Sunset by Ruben Montes, on Flickr


Miraflores_0033 by Oscar Dieguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

La Molina - Modern Homes in Lima, Peru by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


Lima Peru Construction Boom - Breña City by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Ceremonia en homenaje a José Abelardo Quiñones (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Campaña de contaminación de autos (6) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

© Fran Terrones Julca_DSC0198 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


Gran Teatro Nacional Lima - Perú 2014 © Fran Terrones Julca_DSC4024 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Santiago de Surco Skyline - Lima, Peru by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Nuevo puente en Bajada Balta (16) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Nuevo puente en Bajada Balta (3) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Nuevo puente en Bajada Balta (11) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Nuevo puente en Bajada Balta (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/meganmahone/profile/


----------



## Lima2016

http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/meganmahone/profile/


----------



## Lima2016

Ciudad de los reyes by Oliver Castelblanco Martínez, on Flickr


Fachada by Oliver Castelblanco Martínez, on Flickr


Ciudad de los reyes by Oliver Castelblanco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

© Fran Terrones Julca_DSC4233 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


© Fran Terrones Julca_DSC3425 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


© Fran Terrones Julca_DSC0172 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC3904 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


_© Fran Terrones Julca_DSC3911 by Fran Terrones Julca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Roca y Boloña (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Roca y Boloña (8) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Peru by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


Lima Peru by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


Lima Peru by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima: Love Birds by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima: Huaca Pucllana Restaurant by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


Lima by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

The Westin Lima Hotel & Convention Center—Maras Restaurant - Terrace by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


The Westin Lima Hotel & Convention Center—Maras Restaurant - Terrace by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Surco Parque de la amistad by Jamie MacBeth, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas Lima by Jamie MacBeth, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Nice pics of the Westin terrace.


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by bruno lopes vsk, on Flickr


Lima City by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Muy hermosa ciudad capital la de Perú, algún día voy a estar por allá es de verdad una ciudad muy bonita hay q ahorrar jaja

Slds desde México DF y gracias por las imagenes.

Slds.


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acgoodman/9507613501/


----------



## Lima2016

El Olivar 58 by robertovaspal, on Flickr


El Olivar 45 by robertovaspal, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El Olivar 53 by robertovaspal, on Flickr


El Olivar 52 by robertovaspal, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Nice


----------



## sebvill

Why did you stop posting?


----------



## sebvill

Next >>


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


DSC00695 by EverybodyWillBeDancin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Sheraton Lima Hotel & Convention Center—Hotel Exterior at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Lima Hotel & Convention Center—Lima Casa Roosevelt by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mausoleo Mariano Necochea, 3 by Cyberjuan, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Lima, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

The Modern Metro.....with a beautiful older heart..:lovethem:kay:kay:


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_1886 by plev, on Flickr


DSC_1885 by plev, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_1855 by plev, on Flickr


DSC_1841 by plev, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Estrellitas by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Edificios y Estrellas by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Farol y Ocaso by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Contraste. by numatr, on Flickr


Catedral Central de Lima by ThroughRosiEyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El Centro de Lima by ThroughRosiEyes, on Flickr


Ciudad. by numatr, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by dhavenhand, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF4418 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9508 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9509 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF9506 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9505 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9503 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF8947 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9494 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Magic Water Circuit - The Magic Fountain by Gаme of light, on Flickr


Magic Water Circuit - The Magic Fountain by Gаme of light, on Flickr


Magic Water Circuit - The Magic Fountain by Gаme of light, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Magic Water Circuit - The Magic Fountain by Gаme of light, on Flickr


Magic Water Circuit - The tunnel of surprises by Gаme of light, on Flickr


Magic Water Circuit - The Fountain of Life by Gаme of light, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Magic Water Circuit - The Magic Fountain by Gаme of light, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Restaurants*


La Picanteria by lulun & kame, on Flickr


Dallas by lulun & kame, on Flickr


Uchu by lulun & kame, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Antigua Taberna Queirolo by lulun & kame, on Flickr


Antigua Taberna Queirolo by lulun & kame, on Flickr


----------



## juanrealtor

Lima2016, excelentes fotos!


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by gpanez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF2237 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF2232 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF2255 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF2240 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (21) by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (11) by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Piletas by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Navidad en Chorrillos by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Parque de las Aguas - Lima by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Via Expresa - Paseo de la Republica by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Puente Villena - Miraflores by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Restaurant Costa Verde by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Sunset by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

-Teran


----------



## Lima2016

-Teran


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

nubs 003 by Vega O'Brien - Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la reserva - Pileta Mayor by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Parque de Las Aguas by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Parque de La Reserva by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Lima by GUSTAVO TAFUR, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Long Exposure Fun by alvaro.herdocia, on Flickr









Lima Cathedral by alvaro.herdocia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mistura Fair by Alexander Photography.org, on Flickr


Mistura Fair by Alexander Photography.org, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Circo en tu Parque en el Centro Comunal Santa Cruz (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Circo en tu Parque en el Centro Comunal Santa Cruz (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica: Palacio de Justicia, Lima - Peru by Jose C.., on Flickr


B/N by Jose C.., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://skycam.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

Nueva unidades de Relima para limpieza pública de Miraflores (10) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Nueva unidades de Relima para limpieza pública de Miraflores (11) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Day 1, Sep 7,2013: Landing in Lima In. by Prasanna V Seshadri, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Kennedy, Miraflores by Jose C.., on Flickr


Panoramica de Barranco, Lima - Peru by Jose C.., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Áreas Verdes en berma central de Av. Larco (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Áreas Verdes en berma central de Av. Larco (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Asfaltado en calles de Av. Pardo (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Asfaltado en calles de Av. Pardo (6) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERU-18 by nicole1989, on Flickr


PERU-15 by nicole1989, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru - Modern Apartment Highrise Miraflores by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


Lima, Peru - Modern Apartment Highrise San Isidro by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima mansion by culantrocookery, on Flickr


Repairs everywhere in Lima by culantrocookery, on Flickr


Dreamy Lima by culantrocookery, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

barranco coffee shop by culantrocookery, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima - Art District by culantrocookery, on Flickr


barranco garden by culantrocookery, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Around Lima Peru by michaelhersrud, on Flickr


Peru　Lima by junko.k, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

#weather #instaweather #instaweatherpro #sky #outdoors #nature #world #love #followme #follow #beautiful #instagood #fun #cool #like #life #nice #happy #colorful #photooftheday #amazing #lima #peru #day #pe by UBSNET®, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio Municipal. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loricammerotapix/6900619836/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima de noche by marcov8, on Flickr


Lima_Plaza_Mayor_Nacht (small) by j9dorfer, on Flickr


Lima_Plaza_Nacht (small) by j9dorfer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Buscando la Inspiracion by Fotos Soul, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

En la noche by Fotos Soul, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza Mayor de Lima by Line Oliveiras, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LOS INKAS GOLF CLUB - SEDE LEXUS PERU OPEN 2013 by pgatourla, on Flickr


Peru 2013 by ATLDesign1, on Flickr


con el #teamOzone en #lima #flylivexplore by Francisco Fluxá, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

Peru - Lima by Helecame, on Flickr


Lima Basílica y convento de San Pedro - Peru 02 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


SOY TU AMIGA. MIRAFLORES. PERÚ. by tupacarballo, on Flickr


Attractive Home in the Miraflores District of Lima by ppoggio2, on Flickr


Miraflores Home with Statuary in Lima by ppoggio2, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (


----------



## Lima2016

San María by Juan-Miguel Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

https://www.pinterest.com/picfeeling/pictures-of-lima-peru/


----------



## Pierce




----------



## Lima2016

17:38 Sunday by joshua alan davis, on Flickr


Miraflores by Andres Nuñez del Prado, on Flickr


Miraflores by Andres Nuñez del Prado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF0527 by leondeurgel, on Flickr



DSCF6077 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF8142 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*La Punta, Callao*


La Punta, Callao (2) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


Callao, La punta by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (5) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (6) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*La Punta, Callao*


La Punta, Callao (12) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (11) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (8) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (15) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*La Punta, Callao*


La Punta, Callao (16) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (9) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*La Punta, Callao*


La Punta, Callao (1) by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Bajada Armendariz, Miraflores by André Joaquín, on Flickr


Costa Verde, Chorrillos by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Clásica (Parte 1) by omar.prado, on Flickr


Bolsa de Valores de Lima by omar.prado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio de Torre Tagle by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


JW Marriott Hotel by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_6773.jpg by adimunshi, on Flickr


IMG_6565.jpg by adimunshi, on Flickr


IMG_6427 by adimunshi, on Flickr


IMG_6425 by adimunshi, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

_By forumer Koko_Cusco_


----------



## Lima2016

electric train lima by briangiraldez, on Flickr


DSCF6509 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF3119 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2013-11-16 11.02.00 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


2013-11-15 15.11.32 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


2013-11-16 11.02.36 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2013-11-16 16.23.50 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


2013-11-15 13.30.39 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


2013-11-15 13.29.08 by Christian & Monique Dias, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5739 by adimunshi, on Flickr


IMG_5805 by adimunshi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru - Buildings of Magdalena del Mar & Jesus Maria*



















http://skytower757.com.pe/


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores District, Lima, Peru, South America by jorge molina, on Flickr


Utltimo Atardecer Dic 2013 (1) by Carlos Eduardo Lopez Melendez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Perú by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


IMG_0432 by BainRo, on Flickr


Panoramica Skatepark, Miraflores - Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


Lima - Pérou by wombatkio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by night by josuechang, on Flickr


Rosa Nautica by night by bob golden, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

¿Qué edificio es el de la primera foto del post 1053? Raro.


----------



## Lima2016

sebvill said:


> ¿Qué edificio es el de la primera foto del post 1053? Raro.


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99917314

No sé, la ubicación de la imagen en el mapa nos daría una pista.


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflo by Pelaezco, on Flickr


Arquitectura by Angel Pelaez, on Flickr


Ulima by Angel Pelaez, on Flickr


surf by Angel Pelaez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyeung808/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyeung808/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyeung808/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyeung808/


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/proye...res-fotos-de-lima-la-ciudad-de-los-reyes.html


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

-Hotu Matua


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog









Larco Mar by streetmke, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Plaza de Armas Patrimonio de la Humanidad Peru 09 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima Plaza de Armas Patrimonio de la Humanidad Peru 03 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima Plaza de Armas Patrimonio de la Humanidad Peru 08 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima Plaza de Armas Patrimonio de la Humanidad Peru 11 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

SG Trip by CINULIMA, on Flickr


Lima Palacio de Torre Tagle 04 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Larco Museum, Lima by didimouman, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by didimouman, on Flickr


Woman Walking, Lima by Sean Brucker, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Plaza de San Martin Hotel Bolivar 11 Peru by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima Plaza de San Martin Hotel Bolivar 10 Peru by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Hotel Bolivar - Plaza de San Martin - Peru 08 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr




























-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## Lima2016

Chorrillos. Lima, Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


Chorrillos. Lima, Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


Chorrillos. Lima, Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

En las #Calles de mi ciudad #Lima #Peru by johnacuna, on Flickr


Beach #2 San María by Juan-Miguel Maldonado, on Flickr


Parque de la exposición by Juan-Miguel Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11281685275/


Lima Exposición Centro Cultural Raices Peru 26 vasijas by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Andrew J Richmond, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

A sunny day in Lima by ToniFish, on Flickr


Chapel at the Plaza de Armas in Lima by Pranav_Garimella, on Flickr


A sunny day in Lima by ToniFish, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

-E Assad (Massad)


----------



## Lima2016

-E Assad (Massad)


----------



## Lima2016

"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


"Magic Water Tour" (El Circuito Mágico del Agua) by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lomogram by Jeff Vivanco, on Flickr


lomogram by Jeff Vivanco, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Convento de San Francisco 19 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


Lima Panorama by streetmke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice new photos from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Palace of Justice,Lima Peru by Franco.A Herrera, on Flickr


"El paseo de los Heroes Navales" Lima Peru by Franco.A Herrera, on Flickr


"El paseo de los Heroes Navales" Lima Peru by Franco.A Herrera, on Flickr


Larcomar shopping mall,Miraflores by herrera_4hire, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by dado molina, on Flickr


My Garden by Lorenzo Bryce, on Flickr


A Barn by Lorenzo Bryce, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

*Everyday Lima*


















Ocool









Koko_Cusco









Joaoleon19









Sebvill









Sebvill









Sebvill


----------



## Lima2016

San isidro con niebla by marcov8, on Flickr


Lima- Parke del agau by fxfreek, on Flickr

Callao


Untitled by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## midrise

:ancient:ld:..The Inca god's are seeing gold with a mix like that..:llama:..:dizzy:..:dizzy:


----------



## Lima2016

Peru - Lima - Balcones 06 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr









-limablog









-Diego espinoza


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## Lima2016

Don Z


----------



## sebvill

Bella


----------



## Jay

no sabia que era tan hermosa... me gusta la playa alli


----------



## Lima2016

- Carlo Paredes


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Lima


----------



## Lima2016

*-ajtribick *


----------



## Lima2016

Estadio Nacional de Lima by Felipe Rodríguez, on Flickr


Lima-Perú by Felipe Rodríguez, on Flickr


Centro de Lima by Felipe Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Medio Sol by Fabiola Asunción, on Flickr


Esquina oscura by Fabiola Asunción, on Flickr


Long night by dado molina, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Nice pictures of Magdalena neighbourhood.


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Andy-Wright, on Flickr


Untitled by Andy-Wright, on Flickr


Port of Callao,Peru by seAnaVIgATOR18, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de armas Lima by Felipe Rodríguez, on Flickr


Centro comercial Lacro Mar by Felipe Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Jose C - Fotografia


----------



## Lima2016

-Jose C - Fotografia


----------



## Lima2016

Atardecer cayendo en San Isidro by marcov8, on Flickr


Lima by Andrés Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Nosotras estamos en la calle by HHConsciente, on Flickr


Nosotras estamos en la calle by HHConsciente, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## belray_o

[/url]
sky 005 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
sky 003 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lima2016

-Paola Jacobs


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Skyline










-Guns


----------



## Lima2016

2012_04_27 peru lima 2012:04:27 12.56.05 by alessandropaccapelo, on Flickr


2012_04_27 peru lima 2012:04:27 12.04.13 by alessandropaccapelo, on Flickr


2012_04_27 peru lima 2012:04:27 13.10.43 by alessandropaccapelo, on Flickr


2012_04_27 peru lima 2012:04:27 14.13.58 by alessandropaccapelo, on Flickr


Catedral de Lima - Perú by Luis Espinoza Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

)) NICEFORO NIEPCE (…


----------



## Lima2016

-Andina


----------



## Lima2016

1/365 by eDamak, on Flickr


Gran Hotel Bolivar by André Ramírez, on Flickr


Gran Hotel Bolivar by André Ramírez, on Flickr


Gran Hotel Bolivar by André Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima XXI by El grito líquido, on Flickr


Untitled by El grito líquido, on Flickr


Untitled by El grito líquido, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Andina


----------



## Lima2016

- P-A_Dalcq


----------



## Lima2016

Madrugada plaza de armas. by edgar asencios, on Flickr


Lima centro by edgar asencios, on Flickr


Plaza San Martin. Panoramica HDR. by edgar asencios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 1 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


Lima, Peru part 2 by ginosalerno.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by wolfshmeimer, on Flickr


Lima by wolfshmeimer, on Flickr


Lima by wolfshmeimer, on Flickr


Lima by wolfshmeimer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica: Costa Verde, Miraflores - © Todos los derechos reservados by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Panoramica: Costa Verde, Miraflores - © Todos los derechos reservados by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


El Faro, Miraflores - Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


A paso firme bajando a la playa, Costa verde, Miraflores - Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Culminación de 1era etapa de Av. Larco (15) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Culminación de 1era etapa de Av. Larco (11) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Culminación de 1era etapa de Av. Larco (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jardineras de Av. José Pardo (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Jardineras de Av. José Pardo (8) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Jardineras de Av. José Pardo (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedroinfantas/


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Airport by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


Lima Airport by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


Lima Airport by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panoramica Centro Commerciale Lima by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor, Lima by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


Lima, corso pedonale by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo Rafael Larco Herrera a Lima by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


IMG_0559 by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


Lima by Carlo Besana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Entre avenidas by clscarrion, on Flickr


Puente suicida by clscarrion, on Flickr


Un atardecer en Rosa Nautica by clscarrion, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#20 by Valentina Valdovina, on Flickr


Lima - Parque de la Exposición by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque de la Exposición by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque de la Exposición by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## bruno bucher

Lima2016, congratulations for the excellent pictures showing in this thread, really good job. kay:


----------



## Lima2016

Old Lima by jeannette_002, on Flickr


Old Lima by jeannette_002, on Flickr


Old Lima by jeannette_002, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru - Modern Apartments by T.78UopXx, on Flickr


















-limablog


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Enrique Meiggs terminada (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Calle Enrique Meiggs terminada (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Calle Enrique Meiggs terminada (3) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


Untitled by maddykidd9, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru by daveb_md, on Flickr


Costal Highway by daveb_md, on Flickr


Lima Peru Seaside by daveb_md, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lotes by m8roberto, on Flickr


. by m8roberto, on Flickr


..... by m8roberto, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lima by julia.urman, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Don Z


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Mike7000


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

- deleted upon request


----------



## Lima2016

PUCP by André Joaquín, on Flickr


Bajada Armendariz, Miraflores by André Joaquín, on Flickr


La Punta, Callao (2) by André Joaquín, on Flickr

-andre91


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by ridaeology, on Flickr


Untitled by ridaeology, on Flickr


Untitled by ridaeology, on Flickr


José de San Martín by ridaeology, on Flickr


Untitled by ridaeology, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


Lima by ocmtz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Huaca Pucllana y Miraflores 2 by Festerix, on Flickr


3/365 by eDamak, on Flickr


Miraflores by Gerardo Rojas Juárez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Evenpro Park by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Evenpro Park by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Puente de los Suspiros, Barranco District, Lima, Peru by Taka Taira, on Flickr


Puente de los Suspiros, Barranco District, Lima, Peru by takasphoto.com, on Flickr









-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

-Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

-RicardoJoel Granados


----------



## Lima2016

-RicardoJoel Granados


----------



## Lima2016

-RicardoJoel Granados


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

Stunning


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

-Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## Lima2016

PUCP - McGregor 2 by André Joaquín, on Flickr


PUCP - McGregor by André Joaquín, on Flickr


PUCP - McGregor3 by André Joaquín, on Flickr

andre91


----------



## Lima2016

PUCP 2 by André Joaquín, on Flickr


PUCP - Ingenería de minas by André Joaquín, on Flickr


PUCP - Derecho by André Joaquín, on Flickr


Tinkuy by André Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (6) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (3) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Señalización de calle Nuñez de Balboa (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Reinauguración del parque Augusto B. Leguia (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Reinauguración del parque Augusto B. Leguia (12) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Reinauguración del parque Augusto B. Leguia (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Remodelación del parque Augusto B. Leguia (9) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Remodelación del parque Augusto B. Leguia (6) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Remodelación del parque Augusto B. Leguia (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Picture_114 by Joseluis O, on Flickr


Evenpro Park by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Largo Mar Coast by pat.ch, on Flickr


Don't Let Me Go... by Duncan Kluwak, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lima2-6797 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


lima2-7003 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


lima2-6978 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


lima2-6981 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio de gobierno by Luis Espinoza Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


Lima by amandafayemorrison, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Thomas M


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam Peru


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Lima as well


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Cityscape 2014


-Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Cityscape 2014


-Pisco Sour


----------



## midrise

:hmm:..Pisco Sour.....I'll drink too Lima..:cheers1::cheers2::booze::banana:kay::carrot:epper::cucumber::banana2::drunk::apple::llama::nuts::lol::nuts:


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Cityscape 2014

http://www.skycam.pe


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Cityscape 2014

http://www.skycam.pe


----------



## Lima2016

-m8roberto


Callao / Lima / Perú by Aldo Nicolas Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Callao - Lima Perú by Aldo Nicolas Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr


Callao - Lima Perú by Aldo Nicolas Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr


Callao - Lima Perú by Aldo Nicolas Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7

*Miraflores y Surquillo*










*El Golf y El Olivar*










*El Golf*


----------



## Lima2016

-Roberto de Tarso


----------



## Lima2016

-zeesstof


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

-camera30f


----------



## Lima2016

-Edmar Moreira



-intermediacaribe


----------



## Lima2016

-Ricardo Joel Granados


----------



## Lima2016

-diaoaih


----------



## Lima2016

-kurt c


----------



## Lima2016

Calles de Lima - 6 by riosyvalles-2, on Flickr


Calles de Lima - 3 by riosyvalles-2, on Flickr


Calles de Lima - 4 by riosyvalles-2, on Flickr


Calles de Lima - 2 by riosyvalles-2, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Bicicleteada de la Embajada Holandesa (6) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Bicicleteada de la Embajada Holandesa (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Bicicleteada de la Embajada Holandesa (12) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Bicicleteada de la Embajada Holandesa (26) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru 2014-04-16 at 14-51-30 by docgazza, on Flickr


Peru 2014-04-16 at 14-58-32 by docgazza, on Flickr


Peru 2014-04-16 at 15-02-19 by docgazza, on Flickr


Lima - Peru by FlávioxLucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Miraflores (27) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr


Lima (18) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr


Lima - Colonial Centre (9) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr


Lima - Miraflores (29) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF6425 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6484 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6412 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6407 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF6439 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6440 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6442 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6429 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF6432 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF6434 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


Manuel Moral, Fotógrafo, Exposición, Lima del 1900, Casa O'Higgins, Lima, Perú by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMALIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


LIMA by Pgesv, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Max Molik, on Flickr


#beach #lima #peru #ClubdeRegatas by alexandras897, on Flickr


"Parque de la Muralla" Lima, Perú by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MARINA DE GUERRA SE BENEFICIARÁ CON CONCESIÓN DE 30 AÑOS by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa de Perú, on Flickr


MARINA DE GUERRA SE BENEFICIARÁ CON CONCESIÓN DE 30 AÑOS by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa de Perú, on Flickr


MARINA DE GUERRA SE BENEFICIARÁ CON CONCESIÓN DE 30 AÑOS by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa de Perú, on Flickr


MARINA DE GUERRA SE BENEFICIARÁ CON CONCESIÓN DE 30 AÑOS by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa de Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2013-12-15 17.35.14 by vladimir prieto, on Flickr



























-Bruno Pizzorni


----------



## Lima2016

-limablog



























-Bruno Pizzorni


----------



## Lima2016

-Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1220 by johnvegadominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

08a Mall Area by [email protected], on Flickr


01 Hotel Jose Antonio by [email protected], on Flickr


06 Artesanas Miraflores by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

11 Kennedy Park Fountain by [email protected], on Flickr


10a House by [email protected], on Flickr


26 Back In Miraflores by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

23 Heading For The Bus by [email protected], on Flickr


24 Bus Stop by [email protected], on Flickr


26a Kennedy Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

17 Iglesia San Pedro by [email protected], on Flickr


01 Archeological Museum by [email protected], on Flickr


12a Central Square (Bob) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Vireinal. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Hotel Bolívar. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


San Martín. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Catedral. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza San Martín. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Arcos Limeños. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Viejas Vías. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Plaza San Martín. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


Untitled by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Malecon, Lima, 2014 by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


Av. Brasil / Av Bolivar: Pueblo Libre Lima by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


Lima cercado by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


Museo Pueblo Libre, Lima-Peru by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de las aguas by Gwenlsh, on Flickr


Lima - Perú. by Evany Bastos, on Flickr


Rush hour, Lima - Perú by Mac-Photos, on Flickr


Lima - Perú. by Evany Bastos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima from Above




























Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

miraflores by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


Miraflores - Lima Perú by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


Miraflores - Lima Perú by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

8 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


2-2 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


5 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

3-1 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


4 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


3 by carlos A. estrada, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Skyline Panorama of Lima, Peru by [visual media], on Flickr


Panorama of Plaza de Armas in Lima, Peru by [visual media], on Flickr


Panorama of Government Palace, Lima, Peru by [visual media], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Salazar by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Parque Salazar by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (Perù) by Edgar Poe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

XXI century Building - Lima Perù by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


B/W Sodexo tower - Lima Perù by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


Lima- aviación avenue by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de las Aguas - 06-14 - Perú by rafildes_br, on Flickr


Parque de las Aguas - 06-14 - Perú by Rafael Magalhaes, on Flickr


Parque de las Aguas - 06-14 - Perú by Rafael Magalhaes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de las Aguas - 06-14 - Perú by Rafael Magalhaes, on Flickr


Parque de las Aguas - 06-14 - Perú by Rafael Magalhaes, on Flickr


----------



## PERUVIAN85

:cheers:


----------



## PERUVIAN85

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## PERUVIAN85

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## PERUVIAN85

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

-Juan Garcia Fotografia


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7745 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7752 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7746 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7761 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7766 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7754 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7694 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7691 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7631 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7720 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7718 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7721 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7738 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7737 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7540 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7543 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7536 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7538 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


IMG_7550 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima Zoo*


Salida del Parque Zoológico de Huachipa by Art Dino, on Flickr


Lago by Art Dino, on Flickr


Jirafa by Art Dino, on Flickr


Guacamayo by Art Dino, on Flickr


Tigre de Bengala by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Parque de las leyendas Zoo*


Entrada al Parque de las leyendas "zoológico" by Art Dino, on Flickr


Entrada al Parque de las leyendas "zoológico" by Art Dino, on Flickr


Tren by Art Dino, on Flickr


Laguna by Art Dino, on Flickr


Tigre by Art Dino, on Flickr


Huaca by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*Parque de las leyendas Zoo*


Laguna by Art Dino, on Flickr


Laguna by Art Dino, on Flickr


Parque de las leyendas by Art Dino, on Flickr


Parque de las leyendas by Art Dino, on Flickr


Vicuñas by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

https://www.flickr.com/photos/javicho_florez/14381650410/


----------



## Lima2016

P3aaa180550_tonemapped by camera30f, on Flickr


P3aa180561_tonemapped Lima Peru by camera30f, on Flickr


P3bbb180517_tonemapped Palacio de Justicia Lima Peru by camera30f, on Flickr


----------



## fayo

*de los 10 bonitas fotos q encontre en estas 4 paginas.....esta me gusto.*


----------



## christos-greece

@PERUVIAN85 - @fayo:
Please edit your posts, by adding their credits (sources). Thanks


----------



## Lima2016

-porelmundoenbici


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - City View by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


Huaca Pucllana, Lima by Jaime Villaseca, on Flickr


Lima - Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Adex


Remodelación del parque Melvin Jones 1 (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Remodelación del parque Melvin Jones 1 (8) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Remodelación del parque Melvin Jones 1 (7) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mejoramiento de los ambientes de Centro Promotor de Tenis (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Mejoramiento de los ambientes de Centro Promotor de Tenis (4) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Mejoramiento de los ambientes de Centro Promotor de Tenis (8) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - House of Pizarro by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


Lima - Convento de San Francisco by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


Lima - Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


Lima - Plaza de Armas by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC03576 by plo719725, on Flickr


DSC03545 by plo719725, on Flickr


DSC03540 by plo719725, on Flickr


DSC03551 by plo719725, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02442 by plo719725, on Flickr


DSC02476 by plo719725, on Flickr


DSC02347 by plo719725, on Flickr


Lima Perù 2009 by ICB2007, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

RESTAURANTE-PANCHITA-JOSE-ORREGO-HERRERA-arquitectos-peruarki-_DSC2839-670x445 by mcgca817, on Flickr


The historic center of Lima by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


The historic center of Lima by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


IMG_8917 by mcgca817, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Ministerio de Educación by SIHUIS°FOTO, on Flickr


Fuente Arco Iris by SIHUIS°FOTO, on Flickr


Paseo Colon by SIHUIS°FOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

catedral de Lima by J o s z c e Morales, on Flickr


The Eye that Cries by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


FUENTES by BlueDaemon, on Flickr


Exclusivo by beanerama, on Flickr


Fuente de la Fantasía y la Fuente Mágica, al fondo. by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0390 by supay-666, on Flickr


Up in the air! by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


DSC_4342olakDSC_4342 by supay-666, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LarcoMar by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


Amazing by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


Peru, Lima, Miraflores skyline by bilwander, on Flickr


_DSC1606 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


Cupula by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru, Lima, Callao, welcome billboard at Jorge Chávez International Airport by bilwander, on Flickr


Callao / Lima / Perú by Aldo Nicolas Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr


Barranco by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Feliz 2014 by netog, on Flickr


Estación de Tren - Parque de la Amistad by Eternity♥♥, on Flickr


/10/25/37/1f - Fuente en Miraflores, Lima 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


IMG_8511 by supay-666, on Flickr


Pileta - Plaza de Armas by Luis Espinoza Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by mauricioacunaagost, on Flickr


Contraluz by cocoesteves, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by ayanb.rm, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by LizandFoz, on Flickr


Museo de Arte de Lima, Parque de la Exposición by Art Dino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Erika Hurtado


----------



## Lima2016

-Beatrice Velarde


----------



## Lima2016

-Beatrice Velarde


----------



## Lima2016

Guns_


Lima IMG_7638 by kbj4, on Flickr


Lima IMG_7635 by kbj4, on Flickr


Lima IMG_7631 by kbj4, on Flickr


Lima IMG_7540 by kbj4, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

jockey plaza 01455 by CREATIKFILMS, on Flickr


jockey plaza 00121 by CREATIKFILMS, on Flickr


Jockey-Plaza-es-el-centro-comercial-preferido-por-las-mujeres by CREATIKFILMS, on Flickr


----------



## Pisco_Perú

^^
buenas fotos de Lima!


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0317 by Anais Champin, on Flickr


DSC_0639 by supay-666, on Flickr


DSC_3522 by supay-666, on Flickr


Caja Rapida by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MIRAFLORES / LIMA 2010 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


Lima - Morro Solar by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Atardecer en Lima / Sunset in Lima by Miguel Vera, on Flickr


Museo del Banco Central de Reserva del Perú by Búho Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Cruce Av. Arequipa y Javier Prado, Lima, Peru by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Bici cross - Miraflores - Lima by Carlos Ramirez Alva, on Flickr


Golden Bridge by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Lima - Sunset through the donkey belly by Lelionlemonde, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


UDEP Campus Lima by Universidad de Piura, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de Armas de Lima by yhon2488, on Flickr


Catedral de LIma by yhon2488, on Flickr


Catedral de LIma by yhon2488, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco de noche 21 by NormDMZ, on Flickr


Barranco de noche 19 by NormDMZ, on Flickr


Barranco de noche 5 by NormDMZ, on Flickr


Barranco de noche 11 by NormDMZ, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jesus-Maria, Lima by La Tricia, on Flickr


Iglesia San José by Alicia Cieza, on Flickr


Larco Museum Lima (160) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


La Rosa Nautica Restaurant Lima (6) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

R1157327 by lookamericantours, on Flickr


R1157316 by lookamericantours, on Flickr


R1157314 by lookamericantours, on Flickr


R1157312 by lookamericantours, on Flickr


Cf by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Huaca Pucliana Restaurant LIMA (12) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


Huaca Pucliana Restaurant LIMA (4) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


JW Marriott Hotel (13) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


Huanchoco Restaurant Lima (2) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


Lima Sheraton (5) by lookamericantours, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Neblina fea sobre San Isidro by Lelionlemonde, on Flickr


SanHattan by Lelionlemonde, on Flickr


El lugar donde se pone la caca by Lelionlemonde, on Flickr


Via estressa by night by Lelionlemonde, on Flickr


R1157311 by lookamericantours, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima _ Perú by Pedaleando Perú, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by photosbymcm, on Flickr


Lima _ Perú by Pedaleando Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Mathew Davenport


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_7332 by Jacob Covenas, on Flickr


DSC_9064 by Jacob Covenas, on Flickr


Mercado Central de Lima /Lima's Central Market by -moonshot-, on Flickr


Lima, around a park by dw*c, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Chorrillos, Lima, Peru by motoperu, on Flickr


ultimas luces.. by germansobczuk, on Flickr


Limatambo 088 by DavidG79, on Flickr


Lima: Museo Nacional de Arqueología Antropología e Historia del Perú by zug55, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Loma Amarilla by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Sky Film
Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

Magic Water Circuit - Parque de La Reserva by csztova, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by whenthetruthis, on Flickr


DSC_2606 by evawillemsfoto, on Flickr


Lima 14 by Visualística, on Flickr


Lima 06 by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

En un lugar conocido... by jaromanip, on Flickr


The Old Central Post Office, Lima, Peru by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr


Canta Rana, Restaurante, Lima, Perú by http://www.fondodeolla.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 11 by Visualística, on Flickr


Lima 16 by Visualística, on Flickr


Lima 15 by Visualística, on Flickr


Lima 05 by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by HappyWorldTravel, on Flickr


Miraflores em Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


Jiron de la union by yfr82, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

AAB11181.jpg by El Chingon1, on Flickr


Lima - Peru by Deco Rodrigues, on Flickr


Lima at Night by csztova, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


Miraflores em Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


Lima (Peru) by Thiago Melo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque surco by daniela.neira, on Flickr


Tren Electrico by daniela.neira, on Flickr


Nubes azules by daniela.neira, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

14 City View Lima Peru 1712 by bobistraveling, on Flickr


09 City View Lima Peru 1706 by bobistraveling, on Flickr


11 City View Lima Peru 1708 by bobistraveling, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Surco - Parque en medianoche by Mabperu, on Flickr


Parque Martinelli - Surco by Carlos Ramirez Alva, on Flickr


Edif. Jockey Plaza by Mabperu, on Flickr


Santiago de Surco - Arco de la Amistad by Mabperu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Paisaje urbano. Costa Verde by netog, on Flickr


Parque by netog, on Flickr


Cuidador de bicicletas by netog, on Flickr


Ready, GO! by OscuridadBrillante, on Flickr


Divino I by netog, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Visita de inspección al Lima Centro de Convenciones by Ministerio de Vivienda Perú, on Flickr


Visita de inspección al Lima Centro de Convenciones by Ministerio de Vivienda Perú, on Flickr


Visita de inspección al Lima Centro de Convenciones by Ministerio de Vivienda Perú, on Flickr


Visita de inspección al Lima Centro de Convenciones by Ministerio de Vivienda Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Galeria envidraçada, em Lima, Peru by PUCRS, on Flickr


Somewhere at San Borja district, Lima, Peru by eltoraxico, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura by xander21c, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC0084.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


_DSC0122.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


_DSC0134.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


IMG_1222 by GeekEcuador, on Flickr


DSCF2050 by linux_junkie01, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia de Santa Rosa de Lima. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Catedral de Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Pedro. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia de San Francisco. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Museo de Arte Italiano. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Iglesia de las Nazarenas. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Modernos edificios en Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Edificio Moderno en Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Iglesia de San José. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro histórico de Lima by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Convento de Santo Domingo. Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


Balcones coloniales en Lima, Perú by jorgedelafalange, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

http://www.andina.com.pe


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## Lima2016

Peru 2014 005a by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 046a by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 025a by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 023a by cheesytourist, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Jose Garra


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## Lima2016

The Basilica Cathedral of Lima 2 by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


The Basilica Cathedral of Lima. by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMGP2259_edited by carye1, on Flickr


IMGP2206_edited by carye1, on Flickr


IMGP2255_edited by carye1, on Flickr


IMGP2211_edited by carye1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## Lima2016

Peru 2014 1029 by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 1018 by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 997 by cheesytourist, on Flickr


Peru 2014 001a by cheesytourist, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PEZET 515 by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Blue Tower by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Nuesta Señora del Pilar- Church by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


TWINS by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


PERSPECTIVA AND MIX OF TEXTURES by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-maiaadeni


----------



## indianfirst

Lovely city. I wish i visit Lima. Nice photos.


----------



## Lima2016

Saliendo de Lima, Aeropuerto de Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


Paisajes Urbanos - Via Expresa, San Isidro by Martintoy, on Flickr


Lima Skyline by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Bureau of money by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Bajada de Armendariz. by ernestoelias, on Flickr


Lima elections 2014 by Andrea Eble, on Flickr


Lima elections 2014-2 by Andrea Eble, on Flickr


Lima by stefan_fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Casa de la Literatura (Estación de Desamparados) by David Baggins, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura (Estación de Desamparados) by David Baggins, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura (Estación de Desamparados) by David Baggins, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura (Estación de Desamparados) by David Baggins, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura (Estación de Desamparados) by David Baggins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by Diana Davila, on Flickr


La Plazuela Manuel Bonilla by justinstranzl, on Flickr


Lima Central Mail, Perú by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Gualberto Valderrama


----------



## Lima2016

-Gualberto Valderrama


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia San José- Lima, Perú by Alicia Ci, on Flickr


Untitled by Alicia Ci, on Flickr


Campo de Marte by Alicia Ci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Basilica of Nuestra Señora de la Merced. Lima, Perú by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


Mall Plaza San Miguel, Lima-Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


The Government Palace. Lima, Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


The Goverment Palace of Peru by Rainbowasi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Mario Vargas G.


----------



## Lima2016

-Mario Vargas G.


----------



## Lima2016

-Mario Vargas G.


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima by jcondorihilario, on Flickr


Centro de Lima by jcondorihilario, on Flickr


Veronica Beach Residence by Longhi Architects by Home Decor and Fashion, on Flickr


----------



## haruki murakami

Lima2016 said:


> DSC_0317 by Anais Champin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0639 by supay-666, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_3522 by supay-666, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Caja Rapida by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


La chica de la primera foto se parece a una exnovia jajajaja, saludos desde México, a finales de este año vamos para Lima.


----------



## midrise

That's one wopper and an Inca Kola, from the Buger King I noticed, thank you!!..:eat::cheers:kay:kay:


----------



## Lima2016

63160004 by luishumbertodelgado, on Flickr


63160026 by luishumbertodelgado, on Flickr


63160034 by luishumbertodelgado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima Perú by bedomaxme, on Flickr


Iglesia Santo Domingo, Lima Perú by bedomaxme, on Flickr


Playa Barranco en Lima, Perú by bedomaxme, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

beehive (barranco - lima, peru) by bloodybee, on Flickr


Barranco Church by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


Surfers by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Don Z


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores boardwalk by jeffobrien761, on Flickr


image by jeffobrien761, on Flickr


image by jeffobrien761, on Flickr


----------



## novascorpius

Lima, una ciudad que avanza cada dia mas, bella


----------



## Lima2016

DSCN0028 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_7879 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN0023 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCN0036 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN0056 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN0075 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5044 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_5039 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_5038 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_4942 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by bpizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN0049 by bpizzorni, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by bpizzorni, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by bpizzorni, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by bpizzorni, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by bpizzorni, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Estación desamparados by JJDelPielago, on Flickr


IMG_1949 by JJDelPielago, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panorama centro de Lima by JJDelPielago, on Flickr


Miraflores by jaromanip, on Flickr


PARQUE EL OLIVAR by Rogger Moreno - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MIRAFLORES by Rogger Moreno - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Government Palace. Lima | Perú by Asami DG, on Flickr


Park of the Reserve. by Asami DG, on Flickr


Cruce de Aviacion con Javier Prado, Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


Miraflores beach. by Asami DG, on Flickr


Via Expresa, Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (279) by jrpictures, on Flickr


Lima (278) by jrpictures, on Flickr


Lima (277) by jrpictures, on Flickr


Lima (313) by jrpictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


DSC_5217-1 by Fiona Imrie, on Flickr


DSC_5238-1 by Fiona Imrie, on Flickr


DSC_5266-1 by Fiona Imrie, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Lima, Casa de la Literatura Peruana (antigua Estación de Ferrocarril de Desamparados) by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


IMG_1908 by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Lima, Casa de la Literatura (antigua Estación de Ferrocarril de Desamparados) by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Balcón de Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Lima by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Balnearios by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


Mira Flores-3 by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


Mira Flores by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


Good morning Lima!!! by danipohn, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

1西面风景 by ositowujiang, on Flickr


1北面风景 by ositowujiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Canciller destaca compromiso del Perú en la defensa de los derechos humanos durante ceremonia por 69 años de la ONU by Cancillería del Perú, on Flickr


Canciller destaca compromiso del Perú en la defensa de los derechos humanos durante ceremonia por 69 años de la ONU by Cancillería del Perú, on Flickr


Canciller destaca compromiso del Perú en la defensa de los derechos humanos durante ceremonia por 69 años de la ONU by Cancillería del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Santa Rosa Beach, Lima by renevidals, on Flickr


Sculptural Coastal Desert Vacation House Accessed Via Top Floor by Home Decor and Fashion, on Flickr


Show e Encontro com Músicos - Lima Peru by Nilton Junior Com. Pantokrator, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Balcón, Catedral de Lima by renevidals, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno, Lima by renevidals, on Flickr


Balneario Santa Rosa, Lima by renevidals, on Flickr


Tenis club Jesus Maria, Lima, Perú by wenalejoartma, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Thomas Andersen, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Thomas Andersen, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Thomas Andersen, on Flickr


Schell Street by Joseluis O, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Sunset by Tito81-3, on Flickr


Peru-UNESCO-Lima by Daniela_dmp, on Flickr


Lima... by Gabriel Sperandio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Larcomar, LIma Peru by zéclebicar, on Flickr


Parque das Olivas - San Isidro - Lima Peru by zéclebicar, on Flickr


Parque de La Reserva, Lima by zéclebicar, on Flickr


Untitled by zéclebicar, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0174 by ochoama62, on Flickr


DSC_0221 by ochoama62, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2014 (45) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (31) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (30) by togamara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2014 (58) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (57) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (60) by togamara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Biblioteca Central "Pedro Zulen", UNMSM, Lima - Perú. by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima - Perú by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


Municipalidad Metropolitana de Lima by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Madera by ElizabethSaenzS, on Flickr


Fuente de Luces by ElizabethSaenzS, on Flickr


Pileta by ElizabethSaenzS, on Flickr


Arco Iris de Agua by ElizabethSaenzS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Saliendo de Trabajar, San Isidro, Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


Banco GNB, Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


Tradicion y Modernidad, Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Comandante Espinar terminada (5) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Crazy dizzy (25) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Bibliotecas (52) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

7 millions de personnes by Photographie - NT, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by @rontacuchi, on Flickr


Flores 1 by hugoelunma, on Flickr


coucher de soleil à Lima by NT - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2014 (154) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (245) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (163) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (149) by togamara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by elArcodeMaria, on Flickr


Architecture | Lima, Miraflores by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 2014 (70) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (69) by togamara, on Flickr


Lima 2014 (62) by togamara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Buques desde La Punta by netog, on Flickr


La Punta by netog, on Flickr


Lima Streetlamps by fmurphy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

IMGP0154 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


IMGP0166 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


IMGP0165 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMGP0150 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


IMGP0147(1) by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


IMGP0143 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


IMGP0142 by Llamapolitics, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Vía Expresa, Lima by renzotapia84, on Flickr


San Bartolo by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


En busca del cielo by clandestinox21, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Vittorino Rodriguez










-José Perochena










-Mario Rodriguez


----------



## Lima2016

-Jaime Rodriguez Chessa


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores Lima by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


Bajada Armendariz, Lima de noche by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima, Peru by bobindrums, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Larcomar Lima by gregtebble, on Flickr


Lima, Perú - MIraflores by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


Lima by renzotapia84, on Flickr


Lima by renzotapia84, on Flickr


Lima by renzotapia84, on Flickr


Lima by renzotapia84, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


Lima by gabriel.seder, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Grau en el Ocaso by clandestinox21, on Flickr


Teatro Municipal by Alveart, on Flickr


Farol y arco by Carlos Ramirez Alva, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Avenida Larco- Miraflores by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


Pila de libros by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


Plazuela by clandestinox21, on Flickr


BBVA Continental by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC03211 by mongoxmongo, on Flickr


DSC03197 by mongoxmongo, on Flickr


DSC03200 by mongoxmongo, on Flickr

















































































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


LIma - Peru - Catedral de Lima e Palacio Arzobispal - Plaza Mayor by Luiz Grillo, on Flickr


Leonardo Perez - Backside 180 Nosegrind by SergioIzCh, on Flickr


Lima by takashi_matsumura, on Flickr


LIma - Peru - Catedral de Lima e Palacio Arzobispal - Plaza Mayor by Luiz Grillo, on Flickr


Lima by takashi_matsumura, on Flickr


#observandoelmundo desde Lima...es una gran ciudad!!! #worldplaces #worldwatcher #viajandoparavivirvivirparaviajar #peru by laura feged, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by mariaca's, on Flickr


Running sundown | Lima, Miraflores by carlo.paredes, on Flickr


EP-624 by Ken Meegan, on Flickr


EP-645 by Ken Meegan, on Flickr


EP-624 by Ken Meegan, on Flickr

































































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC0039.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


_DSC0169.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


_DSC0158.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


_DSC0149.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


_DSC0151.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


_DSC0119.jpg by juanmadelg, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la Reserva by Raul Lisboa, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva by Raul Lisboa, on Flickr


Mirar arriba en Lima by andrea torres vargas, on Flickr


Un avión en Magdalena by andrea torres vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

*MotorShow 2014*


MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


Audi RS 5 DTM - MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


Audi R8 - MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


Ferrari 458 - MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


Ferrari 458 - MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


MotorShow 2014 by J. K. Benites [PER], on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Pierce


----------



## Lima2016

Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


Motorshow 2014 by Limanidad, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


DSCF9313 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9316 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9308 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9319 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF9335 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

koko cusco


----------



## Lima2016

Hotel Bolivar - Plaza San Martín by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


Plaza San Martín by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


Torre - Parque Universitario by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


Monumento a San Martín - Plaza San Martín by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


Interior de la Casona de San Marcos - Parque Universitario by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

koko cusco


----------



## Lima2016

koko cusco


----------



## Lima2016

care the flowers and respect the life. by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


NATURE ,ASHAMED by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Callao, 2014. La Punta by Siabala, Luis, on Flickr


Encasillados by Gaby Fil Φ, on Flickr


Lima al atardecer by urpiestrada, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

4 dec 2014 by colinmiller18, on Flickr


4 dec 2014 by colinmiller18, on Flickr


4 dec 2014 by colinmiller18, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


Flickr-160 by .silvias., on Flickr


Lima by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


Lima by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva, Lima by renevidals, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_5986 by UNclimatechange, on Flickr


Miraflores -clock tower by TOMJAAM, on Flickr



















-koko cusco


----------



## Lima2016

Municipal by Gaby Fil Φ, on Flickr


LIMA by Ricardo Prieto, on Flickr


LIMA by Ricardo Prieto, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Fly away by paramonguino, on Flickr


Noche de las Luces by Arzobispado de Lima, on Flickr


Lima: Ceviche, Piso and Conquistadors by outsidecontext, on Flickr


Lima: Ceviche, Piso and Conquistadors by outsidecontext, on Flickr


Lima: Ceviche, Piso and Conquistadors by outsidecontext, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

koko cusco


----------



## Lima2016

Avances de obras en calle Ricardo Palma (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


"Muevete por" by Activities Peru, on Flickr


Nueva equipo de limpieza de calles (9) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr

















































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-elcomercio.pe

















































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

2014 11 24 BN by Limanidad, on Flickr


2014 12 07 Torre OQS by Limanidad, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by dmbyon, on Flickr


Pasa Causa ‘14 by T I T A N E S S, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima-Perú by maximilianoquiones, on Flickr


Parks and recreation by arturopaulett, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru, Miraflores skyline and Redondo beach with lacomat mall on the clif #Ρeru by bilwander, on Flickr


Peru, Miraflores beach, tsunami emergency escape up to the clif #Ρeru by bilwander, on Flickr


Peru, Miraflores, Makaha beach, la rosa nautica resto #Ρeru by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

20141208_153914 by World Resources, on Flickr


20141208_153907 by World Resources, on Flickr

































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Segundo torneo de tenis Copa Miraflores en tu Corazón (3) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Segundo torneo de tenis Copa Miraflores en tu Corazón (15) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Final del interescolar deportivo en el estadio Manuel Bonilla (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza San Martin by Buster&Bubby, on Flickr


Basilica of Nuestra Señora de la Merced by Buster&Bubby, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_2262 by darklion23_80, on Flickr


IMG_2281 by darklion23_80, on Flickr


IMG_2294 by darklion23_80, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Hollywood North


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_2236 by darklion23_80, on Flickr


IMG_2286 by darklion23_80, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-juliana86


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC7055 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC7065 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC7073 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC7048 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC7077 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC7067 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC2934 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


Municipio by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC3224b by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


_DSC1612 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Pretty pretty Lima


----------



## Lima2016

Astrid y Gaston, Miraflores, Lima by arjunalistened, on Flickr

















































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

013 Lima Walking tour by KayakHerb, on Flickr


012 Lima walking tour by KayakHerb, on Flickr


002 Lima Park by KayakHerb, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo Pedro de Osma, Barranco, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Museo Pedro de Osma, Barranco, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Museo Pedro de Osma, Barranco, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Museo Pedro de Osma, Barranco, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

004 LIma Street by KayakHerb, on Flickr


006 Lima church by KayakHerb, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MALI, Museo de Arte de Lima, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


MALI, Museo de Arte de Lima, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Casa, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Lima Tours, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio Torre Tagle, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


MALI, Museo de Arte de Lima, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Casa Riva Agüero, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Teatro Municipal, Lima, Peru by arjunalistened, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-gatby567


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0264 by Puno Digital, on Flickr


DSC_0463 by Puno Digital, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio de Justicia - Lima - Peru by mariacuevaf, on Flickr


Palacio de Justicia - Lima - Peru by mariacuevaf, on Flickr


Casa Roosevelt - Lima - Peru by mariacuevaf, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

006_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


007_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


005_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


Lima by sara.jordan24, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_PER4108 by Marco Antonio Solano, on Flickr


_PER4266 by Marco Antonio Solano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_PER4267 by Marco Antonio Solano, on Flickr


_PER4277 by Marco Antonio Solano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG10180 by FjordKing, on Flickr


IMG10173 by FjordKing, on Flickr


IMG10171 by FjordKing, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (28) by pablomendes10, on Flickr


IMG10185 by FjordKing, on Flickr


IMG10149 by FjordKing, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

NE6A4579 by quilletalex, on Flickr


NE6A4603 by quilletalex, on Flickr


NE6A4606 by quilletalex, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

NE6A4570 by quilletalex, on Flickr


NE6A4575 by quilletalex, on Flickr


NE6A4594 by quilletalex, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-andina


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF3202 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF3290 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF1651 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Guillermo García Palao


----------



## Lima2016

*Surcano37*


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


Parque de atracciones by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


Miraflores by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


Miraflores by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


JW Marriot Larco by GLFotografía, on Flickr


Miraflores by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


Casa Museo O´Higgins by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Lime Town


Perú 2015 by Orestes Tilmitt, on Flickr


Perú 2015 by Orestes Tilmitt, on Flickr


Barranco desde Chorrillos by Limanidad, on Flickr


inmensidad azul by patybenavideslimo, on Flickr


street photography: miraflores by jocelynvvt, on Flickr
​


----------



## sebvill

*L*






















































​


----------



## SpiderBHZ

In the cliffs it reminds me Santa Monica in California. Inland it reminds me Mexico City.


----------



## sebvill

^^ Ive heard that a lot from foreigners


----------



## sebvill

L I M A

_By KokoCusco_












































​


----------



## sebvill

_A little bit of Chaos...._


----------



## Lima2016

Lima.jpg by Traveloscopy, on Flickr


Desolado by kevin_c_m, on Flickr


Sheraton Cívico by Joe Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Andina Perú


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima by Gwenlsh, on Flickr


SIMULACRO DE TSUMANI 13-02-2015 by fotografiamunlima, on Flickr


SIMULACRO DE TSUMANI 13-02-2015 by fotografiamunlima, on Flickr


San Pedro by Búho Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Pareja by Ernesto Elias Olivera M, on Flickr


Perú by Búho Fotografia, on Flickr


2015 02 12 CV by Limanidad, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

La Punta, Callao by Andreina Le Loup, on Flickr


Lima_Coast_013 by blink_click, on Flickr


Museo Rafael Larco. Lima by Enrike Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-libresoy12


Via Expresa - Lima by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


San Isidro - Lima by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


San isidro Nocturno by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1130154-65 by Jose A Fiestas, on Flickr


P1130243-51 by Jose A Fiestas, on Flickr


P1130259-64 by Jose A Fiestas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1130027-29_35-37_44-46 by Jose A Fiestas, on Flickr


Ancon - Lima - Peru by arum1011, on Flickr


Ancon - Lima - Peru by arum1011, on Flickr


Ancon - Lima - Peru by arum1011, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-t172juan


DSC_3649 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


DSC_3657 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015 04 10 Colegio San Agustín by Limanidad, on Flickr


2015 04 04 SB TLT by Limanidad, on Flickr




























-Renneth Meegan


----------



## Lima2016

-Rainer Soegtrop Photography


El sistema te atrapó by Davis Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Art Dino 


Catedral de Lima, Peru by Martintoy, on Flickr


Via Expresa de Javier Prado by Martintoy, on Flickr


Interbank - Via Expresa by Martintoy, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

The las panoramic of the cliffs is really cool


----------



## Lima2016

Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


Playa Bujama, Peru by Jose C - Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro by cescobal, on Flickr









-cescobal


San Isidro by cescobal, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC01135_5 by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


DSC01109_1 by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


DSC01062_4 by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


DSC01209 by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr











Larcomar Shopping Center by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr


DG-2015-03-27-11-39-33 by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr


Jorge Chavez International Airport by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr


Casa de la Literatura Peruana by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Huaca Huallamarca by MichelleLegere, on Flickr


Huaca Huallamarca by MichelleLegere, on Flickr


Huaca Huallamarca by MichelleLegere, on Flickr


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino

Que lindo se ve Peru. Dan ganas de visitar.


----------



## Lima2016

LIM by Daniel Gasienica, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-kokocusco


----------



## Lima2016

-adondevivir


----------



## Lima2016

-adondevivir


----------



## Lima2016

Parroquia de Fátima, Lima, Perú by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr


Lima, Perú by Pound dd, on Flickr


Untitled by MichelleLegere, on Flickr


Astrid y Gaston, Casa Moreyra, Lima, Perú by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr

































-igersperu


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

-Pisco Sour


----------



## Lima2016

-adondevivir


----------



## Lima2016

-Vinces


UTEC by israelencalada, on Flickr


MALI by israelencalada, on Flickr


Domingo de resurrección by israelencalada, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Art-33 by David Perea-Kihien, on Flickr


Fractions of Lima by David Perea-Kihien, on Flickr


Art-28 by David Perea-Kihien, on Flickr


Art-31 by David Perea-Kihien, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

:cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Peru, Lima by lcbo533, on Flickr


Peru, Lima by lcbo533, on Flickr


Biblioteca de Santo Domingo by JVC Galeria, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva / Aguas by JVC Galeria, on Flickr


46 Sunset by Carlos Vigil V., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_2750 by brunopizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_4183 by Bruno Pizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN9735 by Bruno Pizzorni, on Flickr


DSCN9024 by brunopizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_2786 by brunopizzorni, on Flickr


IMG_8560 by brunopizzorni, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

DSCN9231 by brunopizzorni, on Flickr


Museu Larco by Letícia Lins, on Flickr


central square - Lima by m3dave, on Flickr


Ferrocarril Central by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr


48/365 by edumtb, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful my Lemon Lime


----------



## Lima2016

53/365 by edumtb, on Flickr


Arco de la amistad by richard samame, on Flickr


Untitled by César091, on Flickr


santiago de surco-lima by jorge_gavil, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Play me I'm yours by mtorress18, on Flickr


Chabuca ft. Andreinha by mtorress18, on Flickr


Lima April 2015 by culito1969, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Hotel Marriott, Lima,Perú by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr


Jardi vertical, Barrio de Miraflores, Lima, Perú by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr


Posta de sol a Lima, Perú by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr























































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

51/365 by edumtb, on Flickr


IMG_1697 by rickm187, on Flickr


IMG_1742 by rickm187, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

106 by rickm187, on Flickr


Edificio Encarnacion by mtorress18, on Flickr


Night at Pucp by mtorress18, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesias del centro Histórico de Lima - Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


Iglesias del centro Histórico de Lima - Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


Iglesias del centro Histórico de Lima - Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


Congreso de la República del Perú by CHIMI FOTOS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

20150327_Peru_Lima_Magic Fountain_01 by yuyongqin351, on Flickr


20150327_Peru_Lima_Magic Fountain_06 by yuyongqin351, on Flickr


Lima from the hotel by dw*c, on Flickr









-fastbus78


----------



## Lima2016

-carlos paredes


Hotel Sheraton Lima (Peru) by Gelert, el eterno aprendiz, on Flickr


Playa Makaha by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Cusco, Lima. Perú. by urpiestrada, on Flickr


Acantilados by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


mecano by -moonshot-, on Flickr


#oldcars #carrosantigos #miraflores #lima #peru #southamerica #americadosul #rua #calle #samsungnote4 by FLAVIO SAMELO, on Flickr


#oldcars #carrosantigos #lima #peru #southamerica #americadosul #rua #calle #samsungnote4 by FLAVIO SAMELO, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Pisco Sour










-RacingClass.net


----------



## Lima2016

View from Wyndham Costa del Sol Lima Airport by lmattis, on Flickr
































































-Blue Bottle


----------



## Lima2016

Landscape by Joe Camargo, on Flickr


Evento de Cierre-Lima (19) by SPDA Actualidad Ambiental, on Flickr


Evento de Cierre-Lima (16) by SPDA Actualidad Ambiental, on Flickr


Carroza limeña, un toque histórico / A historic touch by AlvaroJL, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_4450 by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


IMG_4451 by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Justice Palace by Jorge Enrique Castro Tafur, on Flickr


IMG_20150517_140920 by Matt and Cyndi Maxson, on Flickr


LA MOLINA by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


LA MOLINA by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


ANCÓN by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


ANCÓN by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


ANCÓN by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


ANCÓN by CONABI PERU, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de lima de noche by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


DSC_0358 by Israel Encalada, on Flickr


Coniferous trees by MRHOOD.COM, on Flickr


Pano patio by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Costa verde by 9 estrada, on Flickr


La plaza y el mimo by 9 estrada, on Flickr


Costa verde by 9 estrada, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

Was that a green Peruvian cougar (Mercury) roaming the streets??..:uh::uh::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Lima2016

^^Yes.














































-Siabala, Luis


----------



## Lima2016

San Borja by LauSyPa, on Flickr









-Jackson_Newman


LIMA, PERÚ by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


LIMA, PERÚ by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


LIMA, PERÚ by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


LIMA, PERÚ by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Old and new architecture in Lima by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


Centro comercial el Polo by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr


Canaval Moreyra bus station by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Arawys - San Isidro - Pantalon palazzo y cafarena by Arawys, on Flickr


Arawys - Larcomar Vestido flapper - Vestido entallado a la cintura by Arawys, on Flickr


PEZET 515 by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_2164 by lmattis, on Flickr


Unique garden restaurant in Lima, Peru by lmattis, on Flickr


DSC_2406 by lmattis, on Flickr


DSC_2176 by lmattis, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-erreoliden





































-racingclass.net


----------



## Lima2016

-David Amiel Peña


El Olivar, Lima, a nice place to live by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr


Parque castilla-Lince-Lima by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr


Av 2 de mayo-San Isidro-Lima by David Antonio Amiel Peña, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Boulevard by Toby Thorne, on Flickr


Simplesmente Lima by Emizael Andrade, on Flickr


JW Hotel Marriott Lima by DiNo, on Flickr


ESPEJITO, ESPEJITO. MIRAFLORES. PERÚ. by HECTOR ATILIO CARBALLO, on Flickr


EL VUELO DE LA U. LURIN. PERÚ. by HECTOR ATILIO CARBALLO, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Linea 1- Villa Maria. by Gabriela Mejia Roca, on Flickr


Correo Central, Lima, Peru by Max, on Flickr


DSC_0550 by sebastiano62, on Flickr


República by Gabriela Mejia Roca, on Flickr


En el mar la vida es mas sabrosa. by Gabriela Mejia Roca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Country Club Hotel by jcdl., on Flickr


Cristo del Pacifico by Carlos Guardado, on Flickr










-Gaby Fil


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua - Lima, Perú by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


near to sky by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


perspectiva by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua - Lima, Perú by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Practica - Street Ph. by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


high by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


simetria by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


ventanita by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

ArtLima 2015 by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Practica: composición by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Lima lima lima by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Practica - Street Ph. by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El malecón a las 7 by Enzo Profumo, on Flickr


Practica: profundidad de campo by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Practica: composición by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


Ejercicio: objetivos by Paloma Gamarra, on Flickr


El Faro by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_7175 by juor2, on Flickr


_MG_1384 by Joe Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

San borja triste by Gerardo San martin, on Flickr


Anochecer en san bartolo by Gerardo San martin, on Flickr


DSC_7171 by juor2, on Flickr


quebrada armendariz by Gerardo San martin, on Flickr


Condominio by Gerardo San martin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Mención honrosa. by Edgar Asencios, on Flickr


La Punta by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Velocidad by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


Techo Blanco by Olga Celle, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Torre en Azul by Olga Celle, on Flickr


_DSC5589.jpg by Leandro Vargas, on Flickr


_DSC5563.jpg by Leandro Vargas, on Flickr


Juegos de Agua, Lima, Peru by Leandro Vargas, on Flickr


postal, plaza de armas en Lima by Pablo Andrés Rivero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlos G.


----------



## Lima2016

Real Felipe by Hernan Cortes Mac Pherson, on Flickr


Torreón del Rey by Hernan Cortes Mac Pherson, on Flickr


Real Felipe by Hernan Cortes Mac Pherson, on Flickr


Fortaleza Real Felipe, El Callao, Peru by Cò_, on Flickr


IMG_2089 by Alejandro Tabini, on Flickr


IMG_2088 by Alejandro Tabini, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Hotel Bolivar, Lima, Peru by Leandro Vargas, on Flickr


Circuito de playas. Miraflores, Costa Verde. Lima, Perú. by DiNo, on Flickr


Una noche en Miraflores. Lima, Perú. by DiNo, on Flickr


Jirón de la Unión by DiNo, on Flickr


#RedBullF1Peru by DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Morning view by Bruno Hoyer, on Flickr


Bienvenida a becarios Beca 18-2015 by PRONABEC - Perú, on Flickr


Parque Castilla - Lince Lima by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Lince - Lima by Renzo Villon, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

fps. the art sartorialist by Armando Rodríguez León, on Flickr


Ph. I Nair by Armando Rodríguez León, on Flickr


mov by Armando Rodríguez León, on Flickr


::: Somewhere in Time ::: by Armando Rodríguez León, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Johnny Lay


----------



## Lima2016

Viajar en el tiempo by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


Esto es Lima by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


ese pequeño espacio que me deja verte by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


unos van, otro vienen, pero todos van a algún lado. by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


Yo by Andrea Torres, on Flickr


Perú by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

Parque El Olivar, San Isidro by Gunnar Engblom, on Flickr


Rincones del Perú 0504 Parque de la Reserva, Lima by David Roldán, on Flickr


Parque del Amor, Miraflores, Lima, Peru by Max, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-GCAQ Ingenieros


Lima by Andrew Knepley, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Hey di, on Flickr


A1012179 by Hey di, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

A1012176 by Hey di, on Flickr


Malecón by Luis Cáceres Villafane, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_20150516_111450 by Matt and Cyndi Maxson, on Flickr


IMG_20150516_103004 by Matt and Cyndi Maxson, on Flickr


IMG_20150517_111054 by Matt and Cyndi Maxson, on Flickr


Viernes santo en Surco by Ernesto Elias, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-sandysousa


----------



## Lima2016

-Charidilla


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro by Joseluis O, on Flickr




























-Charidilla


----------



## Lima2016

2015 07 09 BN by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2015 07 09 BN 2 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2015 07 09 BN5 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2015 07 09 BN 4 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Concierto de Jazz en el parque El Faro (11) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Concierto de Jazz en el parque El Faro (31) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

It is a nice city.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

Justice Roar by Silvana MoOL, on Flickr


Rincones del Perú 0507 Parque de la reserva, Lima by David Roldán, on Flickr



















-Johane9


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

127/365 by Eduardo Chávez, on Flickr


132/365 by Eduardo Chávez, on Flickr


Plaza San Martín by Patricia Laurente Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

Pano Torretagle3 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


[Group 0]-DSC_6303_DSC_6325-20 images by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_6350 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


[Group 0]-DSC_6486_DSC_6503-15 images by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


[Group 0]-DSC_6579_DSC_6595-17 images-2 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Fuente Túnel de las Sorpresas by DiNo, on Flickr


Fuente de la Fantasía y la Fuente Mágica, al fondo. by DiNo, on Flickr


Lima / Miraflores by Laura Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

BIF by David Almeida, on Flickr


Hotel Clifford by David Almeida, on Flickr


Casas del Parque Velarde by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Casas del Parque Velarde by David Almeida, on Flickr


Calle Hernán Velarde 1 by David Almeida, on Flickr


Casas del Parque Velarde by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle Hernán Velarde 2 by David Almeida, on Flickr


Casas del Parque Velarde by David Almeida, on Flickr


Casas del Parque Velarde by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Velarde y Torre del Estadio Nacional by David Almeida, on Flickr


Plaza Centro América (Miraflores) by David Almeida, on Flickr


En el Malecón de la Marina (Monumento a Grau) by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_MG_0624 by Sergio Serruto, on Flickr


DSC_3187 by Sergio Serruto, on Flickr


_MG_7368 by Sergio Serruto, on Flickr


IMG_1894 by Julia Suárez Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

-Hector B.


----------



## Lima2016

*Military Parade*


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO DE DEFENSA ACOMPAÑÓ AL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA EN LA GRAN PARADA MILITAR Y DESFILE CÍVICO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

14 Miraflores - Michael Tweddle by CMC Turismo y Negocios, on Flickr


Surf en la Playa Conchán, Lima - Gonzalo Barandiarán by CMC Turismo y Negocios, on Flickr


IMG_3665 by CMC Turismo y Negocios, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas de Lima - Gihan Tubbeh by CMC Turismo y Negocios, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by A. Rzepka, on Flickr


Lima by A. Rzepka, on Flickr


Lima by A. Rzepka, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Desfile aéreo y naval por Fiestas Patrias by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Desfile aéreo y naval por Fiestas Patrias by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Desfile aéreo y naval por Fiestas Patrias by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Desfile aéreo y naval por Fiestas Patrias by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Desfile aéreo y naval por Fiestas Patrias by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DESFILE ÁEREO Y NAVAL POR EL 194 ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA NACIONAL by 
Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


DESFILE ÁEREO Y NAVAL POR EL 194 ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA NACIONAL by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


DESFILE ÁEREO Y NAVAL POR EL 194 ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA NACIONAL by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


DESFILE ÁEREO Y NAVAL POR EL 194 ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA NACIONAL by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Metro de Lima y Callao by André Ramírez, on Flickr


Metro de Lima y Callao by André Ramírez, on Flickr


Metro de Lima y Callao by André Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_RJS1600 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


_RJS1601 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


Metro de Lima y Callao by André Ramírez, on Flickr


DSC00668.jpg by Jean-Rémi Duquet, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

HERENCIA PERUANA by Josemanuel Fotografía, on Flickr


Contaminación visual by intersticial, on Flickr


Desfile Naval by Jimmy Nilton Trujillo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-André Ramírez


----------



## midrise

Was that the newest in Inca wear???.....great updates!!..kay::llama:kay::llama:kay:


----------



## Lima2016

^^Yes it is.









-El Perú en 360


----------



## Lima2016

-xxQPWOxx


----------



## Lima2016

-xxQPWOxx


----------



## Lima2016

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sovay83/


----------



## Lima2016

-Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph 









-ronal waldir avila vaca


----------



## Lima2016

sebvill


----------



## Lima2016

sebvill


----------



## Lima2016

sebvill


----------



## Lima2016

Larcomar, Costa Verde Lima - Perú by Luis Enrique Gamero Urmeneta, on Flickr


XII Concurso Nacional de Marinera Norteña, Ciudad de Miraflores 2015 (28) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Iglesia Santísima Cruz - Barranco by Paulo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-aliciaescm65


----------



## Lima2016

Avances de obra del Puente Mellizo (38) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Avances de obra del Puente Mellizo (32) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Avances de obra del Puente Mellizo (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Punta Hermosa by Caldillus, on Flickr


Punta Hermosa by Caldillus, on Flickr


Punta Hermosa by Caldillus, on Flickr


Punta Hermosa by Caldillus, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LINEA FUGA 02 by Caldillus, on Flickr


DSC_0222 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


DSC_0172 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Sovay83


CATHEDRALE DE LIMA (Pérou) by jaquette/Sylviane Venetz-Duclos/en pointillés, on Flickr


Rincones del Perú 0741 Lima by David Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores, Lima, Perú by Grandioso Perú, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Nick, on Flickr


CityTour by Carolina M.A, on Flickr


Casco Central by Carolina M.A, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Marco Gamarra


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm


----------



## Lima2016

-Edificios MARCAN


----------



## Lima2016

BN by TOM JAAM, on Flickr









-HB


Plaza de Armas de Lima, Perú by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco, Lima, Peru by michael baca, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima, Peru by michael baca, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima, Peru by michael baca, on Flickr


Fuente by Carolina M.A, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by vcheregati, on Flickr


Ministro Pérez Guadalupe participó de misa y procesion por el dia de Santa Rosa de Lima patrona de la PNP by Ministerio del Interior, on Flickr


historic center by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0315 by pedro zaciga, on Flickr


Lima by Natalia Cartolini, on Flickr


La casa de la gastronomía peruana by Natalia Cartolini, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Paulo Romero


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by DitchTheMap, on Flickr


Multicolor, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Peru by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by DitchTheMap, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by DitchTheMap, on Flickr


Circuito Magico del Agua by Dustin Lawson, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by DitchTheMap, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-santi abella


----------



## Lima2016

-Axel


















-santi abella 


Metropolitano - Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Juan Saldaña


----------



## Lima2016

-Shirley Bacilio


Delegación de Montenegro by Cámara de Comercio, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by u g, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by u g, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_1578_AML2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_1620_AML2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_1162_lam2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_1464_AML2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


Museo de la Nación y Banco de la Nación by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Libidito

AMAZING!


----------



## Adi-Cnai

What an absolutely gorgeous city!


----------



## sebvill

Great pics of Lime Town


----------



## Lima2016

-FlyWithMe81


----------



## cmonzonc

The last before the last one picture is such amazing, really nice hey! It look like a Central Park but a really smaller version, anyway, good pic.


----------



## Lima2016

-Daniel Romero


Grounded wings 7337 Miraflores (Lima, Peru) by Marcell Claassen, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Blue Tower by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua del Parque de la Reserva / Magic Water Circuit #water #lights #Agua by Michael Weekes Jr., on Flickr


Lima by maribelurenya, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

101_0005 by JUAN CARLOS MEJIA FIGUEROA, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Aug2015 (1) by Ferdinando Fiche, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Aug2015 (7) by Ferdinando Fiche, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by DiNo, on Flickr


Untitled by Anne-Lotte O´Dwyer, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Aug2015 (45) by Ferdinando Fiche, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-World Bank Photo Collection


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Anne-Lotte O´Dwyer, on Flickr


Circuito Magico del Agua by nyffy, on Flickr


Rincones del Perú, parque de las aguas de Lima by David Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_3788_aml2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_3786_aml2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_3784_aml2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


DSC_3785_aml2015 by Reuniones Anuales GBM / FMI Lima 2015, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Bruno Bernardi .


Larco Herrera Museum by Sophle Frederickson, on Flickr


La Rosa Nautica, Lima by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Pequeña marina.. #lima #peru #sinfiltro #iphonegraphy by JMX7, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Club Regatas by Steve Mc Gregor, on Flickr


Vista Mirador Herradura by Steve Mc Gregor, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DARK NIGHT by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


Lima's Traffic by Michael Weekes Jr., on Flickr


El Circuito Mágico del Agua with Lima Stadium by Taylor Boyley, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Carabaya Street, Lima Perú by Gloria Ruiz, on Flickr


Campaña de adopción y recolección de alimentos por Albergue Can Martín y la Municipalidad de Miraflores / Domingo 2 de octubre / Parque María Reiche en Miraflores by pedro uribe, on Flickr


ovalo miraflores by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Saga Falabella by Ruben Balderas, on Flickr


SAN MARTIN SQUARE - Plaza San Martin by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

SAN ISIDRO. by Alex Herbas C, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Lima2016 said:


> SAN ISIDRO. by Alex Herbas C, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Presidente Ollanta Humala inaugura el “Centro de Convenciones 27 de enero” en el distrito de San Borja by Presidencia Perú, on Flickr


Estación Boulevard by Abel Alonso, on Flickr


CONDOMINIO FRAY ANGELICO SAN BORJA by CARLOS ALBERTO ARRIAGA CARBAJAL, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

miraflores by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


Plaza de armas by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


Pano de media noche by JJ Del Piélago Guillén, on Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89

Lima looks nice and clean


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Ulrik Fredrik Thyve, on Flickr


¡Palacio Municipal! Lima Peru by Martin Jilmer Cabezas trebejo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El beso. by Nicolás Morales, on Flickr


chabuca by Nicolás Morales, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru, April 2013, Lima, Miraflores (39) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr


Peru, April 2013, Lima, Centro (8) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Construction - Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Construction - Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Lima by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Avenida José Pardo - Miraflores by Paulo Romero, on Flickr


El Faro - Miraflores by Paulo Romero, on Flickr


Parque del amor - Miraflores by Paulo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7333 by Angeria Photography, on Flickr


Navegando. by Angeria Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_9250 by Angeria Photography, on Flickr


Ines Melchor by Angeria Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de Barranco. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de Jesús María. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Borja. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Jesús María. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Jesús María. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Distrito de Miraflores. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de San Isidro. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


Distrito de Jesús María. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Editorial Elegant Mag by Armando Rodríguez León, on Flickr


City of Lima (3) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (12) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

City of Lima (15) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (6) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


El hermoso balneario de Pucusana by Jose Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro Futurista. by Felix Grey, on Flickr


San Isidro Futurista. by Felix Grey, on Flickr


San Isidro Futurista. by Felix Grey, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

City of Lima (2) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (5) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (7) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lima is amazing


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Centre - Day 50 by Nick Gardiner, on Flickr


SAM_4783 by George Robert Chavez Ruiz, on Flickr


Lima Centre - Day 50 by Nick Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-adondevivir


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la Reserva by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


Fuente Mágica by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


Fuente Mágica by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la Reserva by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


Fuente de la Fantasía by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


El espectáculo ha comenzado by Alejandro Gándara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

dorlandini-6.jpg by dorlandini, on Flickr


Lima by Kay Steiger, on Flickr


El Olivar Pano 1 by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


El Olivar Pano 2 by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0043 by Maipi Tuta, on Flickr


Teatro Marsano en Miraflores by Maipi Tuta, on Flickr


Museo de la Electricidad by Maipi Tuta, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-http://www.inmobiliari.com.pe/


----------



## J-BEAT

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Lima2016

Super Car by fstrem1, on Flickr


shot by fstrem1, on Flickr


Pura Calle 2015 - Lima Perú by fstrem1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Perú - Lima - Miraflores: Bajada Armendáriz by Giancarlo Santos Cardenas, on Flickr


Peru, Lima, Parque de la Reserva by konnysonny, on Flickr


puente Villena by Willy Malaga, on Flickr


Reducto N-°2 by fstrem1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Jiang Wu


----------



## Lima2016

614 Zoo, Parque de Las Leyendas, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


615 Zoo, Parque de Las Leyendas, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


597 Zoo, Parque de Las Leyendas, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


580 Zoo, Parque de Las Leyendas, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


591 Zoo, Parque de Las Leyendas, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

545 Église Medalla Milagrosa, Miraflores, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


548 City Hall of Miraflores, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


552 City Hall of Miraflores, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


551 City Hall of Miraflores, Lima (Peru) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Julio Medina


Museo MALI. Centro de Lima. Perú. by Ivana Galván, on Flickr


Statehouse Top by Daniel Brim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Elmer Angel


Reindeer by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


2015-12-04 15.35.35-1_flickr by Francesc Genové, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia San Pedro, Lima by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Iglesia San Pedro, Lima by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Perú - Lima - Parque de los Enamorados by Jheriko uzuriaga, on Flickr


Costa verde Lima by Jheriko uzuriaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Casa de la Literatura Peruana by RedProduktion, on Flickr


Edificio del ministerio publico by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Centro de Lima by RedProduktion, on Flickr


Perú, 2015. Catedral de Lima. by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Our beautiful capital city


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco, Lima. by Ivana Galván, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima. by Ivana Galván, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by JUNIOR LOPEZ RUIZ, on Flickr


Peru-58.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, on Flickr


Peru-19.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

JAL-17-2 by Lily Hamann, on Flickr


Chorrillos, Lima. Peru by motoperu, on Flickr


Museo Larco Entrance - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

064 Lima by Alastair Cooke, on Flickr


Lima / Lima by Maurício Pascoali, on Flickr


Colors of Lima 2 - Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


Miraflores Residence Detail - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Asia, Lima. by Ivana Galván, on Flickr


Lima by Matt Pargett, on Flickr









-Frank78


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by night. Cathedral by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


Lima by night. City Hall by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


Lima by night. Government Palace by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr









-HB


----------



## Lima2016

Hotel Antigua Miraflores 1 - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


Hotel Antigua Miraflores Foyer - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


Hotel Antigua Miraflores Courtyard 1 - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


Hotel Antigua Miraflores Courtyard 2 - Lima Peru by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

El Faron, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


Sunset in Lima, Perú by Ivan Velazco, on Flickr


Foto5957 by tugae Kgomerr, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Downtown Lima by Tim, on Flickr









-Marl1u









-Joersch


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores by Liz Armstrong, on Flickr


Half day tour of Lima by Liz Armstrong, on Flickr


plaza-de-surco-10 by Skapenet, on Flickr


plaza-de-surco-5 by Skapenet, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Noche futurista. by Edson Cancu, on Flickr


Barranco 2014 by Edson Cancu, on Flickr


Barranco 2014 by Edson Cancu, on Flickr


La Rosa Náutica . by Edson Cancu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 01 02 SI by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2016 01 02 MG Sky Tower by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Larcomar by Ernesto Elias, on Flickr


WP_20151110_18_11_30_Rich by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

GDEMA-20151227-0188.jpg by Guillermo Dema, on Flickr


Barranco, Lima 29/12/15 #lima #ga_lima2015 #limaperu #barranco #barrancolima #travelperu #streetphotography #car #architecture #green #urban #lifestyle #iphone5s #onlyinsouthamerica by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


Untitled by Maria Claudia, on Flickr


spóirt buí Chevrolet by David Roldán, on Flickr









-Galeon Fotografia


----------



## Lima2016

Casa de la Literatura Peruana, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Museo de Sitio Bodega y Quadra, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón Ancash, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle De Pescarderia, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón Ancash, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Simon Last iPhone, on Flickr


20866 by Sarah Murray, on Flickr


Viewpoint-House-02 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Statue of José Olaya, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón Ucayali, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón Ucayali, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón Ucayali, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Jirón de la Unión, Lima, Peru by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


Costa Verde by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Lupic

great pics


----------



## Lima2016

-pedronesgram


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Paseando por Lima by Cristhian Yamunaque Diaz, on Flickr


20151229-044534-130 by SpruceSt, on Flickr


20151229-044508-129 by SpruceSt, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Media Luna... by Jimmy Nilton Trujillo, on Flickr


Pyramid fountain by Tomas Sobek, on Flickr


Lugar de la Memoria, la Tolerancia y la Inclusión Social by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Fishing boats by Tomas Sobek, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Edificio Bellevue by Manuel Reaño Reyes, on Flickr


Edificio Bellevue by Manuel Reaño Reyes, on Flickr


Edificio Bellevue by Manuel Reaño Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo de Arte de Lima by Ana Idrogo, on Flickr


Lima - Plaza Mayor by fer leon, on Flickr


Playa Santa Maria, Lima. by EldySteph, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_MG_7036 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_7035 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_7007 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_7004 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6997 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_MG_6965 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6957 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6950 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_MG_6944 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6942 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6941 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


_MG_6938 by Luis Medina, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle 5 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Casa Torre Tagle y Bracho 27 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Calle by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Casa Torre Tagle y Bracho 20 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Calle y balcon by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Defensoria del Pueblo 2 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Sn Pedro 3 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Sn Pedro y Prada by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Mirando hacia arriba by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Las tres gracias 2 by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Plaza de la Democracia by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Allí viene ... by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Edificio en Plaza Sn Martin by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Metropolitano Estacion Colmena by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima by fer leon, on Flickr


Esfinges by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Ventanas y balcones by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-richyvil


----------



## Lima2016

-richyvil


----------



## Lima2016

The Spanish style balconies are common in Lima, this house, nearby the archaeological site of Huaca Pucclana, in Miraflores, was beautiful! 12/28/2015 #ga_lima2015 #lima #limaperu #peru #huacapucllana #architecture #residential #green #nature #travelperu by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


Lima by Renzo Tapia Reátegui, on Flickr


IMG_9039 by Gonzalo Parodi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


Lima, Peru Modern City by James C., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

CC Garcilazo by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Portada lateral de la Catedral by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


Municipalidad y Plaza Peru by Andrewperu100, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Ceremonia por los 135° aniversario de la Batalla de Miraflores y develación de grabado de Andrés Avelino Cáceres ( 12 ) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Ceremonia por los 135° aniversario de la Batalla de Miraflores y develación de grabado de Andrés Avelino Cáceres ( 11 ) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Ceremonia por los 135° aniversario de la Batalla de Miraflores y develación de grabado de Andrés Avelino Cáceres ( 13 ) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

[email protected]



























-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_7583 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, on Flickr


IMG_7501 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, on Flickr


Atardecer by ramirezmoralesjavier, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Peru1 by Zdenek Michalik, on Flickr


Lima Palacio de Gobernio by mataiva38, on Flickr


Lima Palacio de Gobernio by mataiva38, on Flickr


IMG_7401 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## midrise

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lima


Yes, nice indeed..:applause::applause:


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Convenciones de Lima Peru by Soluciones Acústicas, on Flickr


Centro de Convenciones de Lima by Soluciones Acústicas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores at night by David Roldán, on Flickr


Antiguo edificio de Correos de Lima by David Roldán, on Flickr


Adéu 18-abr'12 by David Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Jan Saunders


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua by frank.ruizflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

157 Parque Combate de Abtao, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


158 Parque Combate de Abtao, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

159 Parque Combate de Abtao, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


156 Parque Combate de Abtao, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

trujillo-1146108.jpg by Daniel Douriet, on Flickr


trujillo-1146099.jpg by Daniel Douriet, on Flickr


trujillo-1146111.jpg by Daniel Douriet, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Sunset Miraflores... Emergen grúas que marcan el perfil de la ciudad, dándole paso a la idea de progreso... _________________________ #lima #miraflores #lumia1020 #sunset #walk #photography #skyline by Josue kenny Chunga arenas, on Flickr


Multiexposición by Marita's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PERÚ by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio de Justicia. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, on Flickr


La Lucha [sangucheria] by Art DiNo, on Flickr


República [restaurante] by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Explanada Sur del Estadio Nacional by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Explanada Sur del Estadio Nacional by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Parque de la reserva by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Parque de la reserva by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la exposición by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Pileta del parque de la exposición by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Parque de la exposición by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Parque de la exposición by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Banca, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Estadio Nacional del Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Fuente Principal, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Estadio Nacional del Perú, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Barrido Panorámico, Estadio Nacional, Fuente, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Barrido Panorámico, Parque de la Reserva, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Paola Jacobs


----------



## Lima2016

-Paola Jacobs


----------



## Lima2016

Mall del Sur - Exterior by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr




































-Paulo Romero


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

-Walter Lozano


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

224_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


225_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

219_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


217_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

151_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


150_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

191_Lima_2014-2015 by DocSlyper, on Flickr


182 Parque Reducto No.2, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


176 Parque Reducto No.2, Lima by DocSlyper, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque_Muralla2_2013 by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


Casa Hogar de niños Perez Aranibar by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


Balneario de ancon_firma by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlos Alfredo Bascones Zapata


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlo Alfredo Báscones Zapata


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores, Lima - Perú by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima - Perú by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima - Perú by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima - Perú by Giampier Martinez Roca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlos Alfredo Bascones Zapata


Lima, Peru by Ryan Anderton, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

WP_20160213_18_24_05_Pro by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


WP_20160213_17_36_19_Pro by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


















-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

MINISTRO VALAKIVI PRESIDIÓ CEREMONIA DE ENTREGA DE 31 BUSES AL EJÉRCITO PERUANO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO VALAKIVI PRESIDIÓ CEREMONIA DE ENTREGA DE 31 BUSES AL EJÉRCITO PERUANO by Galeria del Ministerio de Defensa del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Malecón Armendáriz by Art DiNo, on Flickr


San Bartolo, Lima, Peru by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


Un kickflip de Pul Gar de pasada por el centro de Lima, Perú by Daniel Obando, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza de armas by Gabriel Barros, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Lima by Paulo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Evelyn Merino Reyna


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Roberto Bowyer


----------



## Lima2016

-Roberto Bowyer


----------



## Lima2016

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lima2016

Ancon - Lima - Peru by richard uribe, on Flickr


Ancon - Lima - Peru by richard uribe, on Flickr


Ancón by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


Ancón by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_B070842_LR by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


_B070835_LR by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


_B070831_LR by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


Lima Puesta sol-02260216 by Jose Luis Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Aguas 8b by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


Aguas 7 by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


Aguas 3 by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


Aguas 5 by Federico Gómez Drufovka, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores, Lima, Peru... from the sky by Daniel Burka, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016-01-06 14.13.32 by Murray Breen, on Flickr


2016-01-06 17.28.30 by Murray Breen, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr


CENTRE COMMERCIAL LARCOMAR DE LIMA AU PEROU by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panorama by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0046 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0053 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0067 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0072 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0068 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0093 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0100 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0107 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0110 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0115 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0122 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


IMG_0193 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0112 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0119 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_0200 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


IMG_0198 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


IMG_0194 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0084 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0086 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## dinkie

It's nice to see all those modern towers and prosperity in Lima


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by u g, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by u g, on Flickr


Lima - Costa Verde by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Costa Verde by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

Dentro de los arcos del pabellon Morisco, Lima, Peru by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


The Fantasy Fountain. by καιρός, on Flickr


Reflejos... by Pipe_c, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful collection of Lima


----------



## Ultimatum01

My beatiful city! My country


----------



## abbiclarke

*Hi*

Nice Images....


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Parque Eduardo Villena Rey by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Federico Blume y Corbacho by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlo Paredes


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 37 by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (5) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (7) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

City of Lima (15) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


Lima 31 by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


City of Lima (10) by PERUVIANSOUL for adventure seekers, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Edward Schloeman


----------



## Lima2016

-Edward Schloeman


----------



## Lima2016

-Norbert Kurpiers 


















-Aaron


----------



## Lima2016

Edges by Q.rro, on Flickr


Edges by Q.rro, on Flickr


Playa yuyos en Barranco, Lima - Perú by Sonia Huiza, on Flickr


Plaza de Jesús Maria by Sonia Huiza, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0004 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0024 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0021 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0018 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0039 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0046 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0053 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0050 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0057 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0059 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0062 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0073 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0082 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0088 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-andina


----------



## Lima2016

Lima PlazaMayor by More_Media, on Flickr









-Juan Cobeñas


Hipodromo de Monterrico @night by Rafo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Parque Eduardo Villena Rey by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Guillermo Correa Elías by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Eduardo Villena Rey by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-23 Lima-043 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-26 Lima-004 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-040 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Touring Day by AJ Wms, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-018 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-007 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-006 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Amor by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


Volando by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Descanso by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


Paseando by Luis Martín Alexander Córdova Japay, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Vanessa Herrera Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Cultural España by Vanessa Herrera Lopez, on Flickr


Parasailing by Alan Kotok, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parasail reflection by Alan Kotok, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Marcelo by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-16 Lima-008 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-009 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-017 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-16 Lima-012 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-011 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-014 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-16 Lima-013 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-016 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-019 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-16 Lima-005 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-16 Lima-001 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-29 Lima-030 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0023 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0015 (1) by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0016 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0025 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0014 (1) by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0005 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0012 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DJI_0009 (1) by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Union Church and Miraflores by AJ Wms, on Flickr


Union Church and Miraflores by AJ Wms, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-029 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-039 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015-07-19 Lima-033 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-031 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-034 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


2015-07-19 Lima-037 by dave_g_lim, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_02022 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_02001 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0210 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0235 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


DSC_0212 by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## sebvill

Great pictures from forumer Migöl!


----------



## Lima2016

WP_20160123_18_17_59_RichL by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


WP_20160305_18_00_07_Pro by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


WP_20160123_13_47_08_ProL by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


WP_20160206_14_54_08_Pro by Leo Bobadilla, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Research Uptake Workshop ( Lima Feb.2016) by ELLA Programme, on Flickr


Research Uptake Workshop ( Lima Feb.2016) by ELLA Programme, on Flickr


Research Uptake Workshop ( Lima Feb.2016) by ELLA Programme, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia de San José, Jesus Maria, Lima, Perú by vivir_de_ilusiones, on Flickr




































-rodrigopaulo


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Sunset in Lima by M!ke!1, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

MTC ADQUIERE EQUIPOS DE ÚLTIMA TECNOLOGÍA PARA COMBATIR PIRATERÍA EN RADIO Y TELEVISIÓN by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


Research Uptake Workshop ( Lima Feb.2016) by ELLA Programme, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Necessary Indulgences, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Costa Verde Miraflores by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


Parque del Amor by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Paseo de los Héroes Navales - Plaza Grau by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


El Olivar Pano 1 by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


El Olivar Pano 2 by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


Panorama Plazuela Parque Castilla by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Wilson by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


Panorama San Miguel by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


Panoramica Natsu 1 by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Train Station by Charisma Hon, on Flickr


Iglesia y Convento de San Francisco by Charisma Hon, on Flickr


Artesanias Peruanas by Gabriel Paladino, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlos Alfredo Báscones Zapata


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Modern Meets the Ancient by Charisma Hon, on Flickr


DSCF6224 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


DSCF6222 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## sebvill

L I M A

_Por Migöl_





​


----------



## Lima2016

_DSC2117-Pano-Editar-2 by Renato Oliva, on Flickr


Una tarde de sol by Jorge luis tenicela, on Flickr


PUERTO FIEL, LIMA,PERU by PINOTCHILOTE, on Flickr









-Jonmant


----------



## Lima2016

Basilica Maria Auxiliadora by CarlosAlfredo Báscones Zapata, on Flickr




































-savelevat


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

yeah, makes sense by Stefan Friessner, on Flickr


Rooftoppin' by Stefan Friessner, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 03 19 Lux linx0 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2016 03 19 Lux Linx by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Carlo Paredes


Sunset en Javier Prado 1 by CarlosAlfredo Báscones Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Denisse B. Amaro R., on Flickr


Road to the beach by Stefan Friessner, on Flickr


outdoor sports by Stefan Friessner, on Flickr


Skating dog by Stefan Friessner, on Flickr


Bienvenida - Beca 18 by Universidad de Piura - Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Turistas by Joyce Mohrer, on Flickr


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery by Joyce Mohrer, on Flickr


Nicely shaped trees by Joyce Mohrer, on Flickr


DSC00084 by Joyce Mohrer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Andina


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam


----------



## Lima2016

-Skycam


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia San Pedro by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


Pq de la Muralla, Lima by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


Museo de Arte de Lima, Perú by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Costa de Chancay, LIma perú by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


Plaza San Martín, Lima by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


Parroquia de la Asunción Miraflores, Lima by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-AeroSolutions


----------



## Lima2016

-AeroSolutions


----------



## Lima2016

-Martin GV


Palacio de Justicia by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


ArtLima 2016 by Arte en Lima, on Flickr


Atardecer en el Presbitero by luisalbertohm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1862 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5557 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5558 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5099 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5091 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5588 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5587 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5585 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


IMG_5563 by ximenaechevarria, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Costa Verde by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Costa Verde by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Costa Verde by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru 4/5/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


Lima, Peru 4/4/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


Lima, Peru 4/4/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru 4/5/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


Lima, Peru 4/4/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


Lima, Peru 4/5/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Midnight memories by Carlos E. Machuca, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru 4/5/2016 by gwenvasil, on Flickr









-Joersch


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Christ of the Pacific by luckywhitegirl, on Flickr


Balconies in Lima by luckywhitegirl, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

Lima is just fantastic! It's really unique... A great capital city by the ocean and complete with an outstanding colonial heritage!


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Plano General by Elizabeth Ruiz Mc Millan, on Flickr


Plano General by Elizabeth Ruiz Mc Millan, on Flickr


003 by Pierre Dereck Peláez Alegría, on Flickr









-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

WORLD YMCA EXCO - LIMA - PERU 8-11 April 2016 by World YMCA, on Flickr


Museo Larco entrada Lima Perú 07 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


_MG_2258-2 by Kenny Raphael Vega Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Biblioteca Municipal de Lima by fer leon, on Flickr




































-kate lore


----------



## Lima2016

Edificio El Pacífico Arq. Fernando de Osma Face under the sun... _________________________ #Lima #Miraflores #edificoelpacifico #architecturemodern #sun #facade #photography #lumia1020 #instagood by Josue kenny Chunga arenas, on Flickr


Sín título by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Untitled by Johanne Gervais, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Johanne Gervais, on Flickr


Untitled by Johanne Gervais, on Flickr


Untitled by Johanne Gervais, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Parque Próceres de la Independencia by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Próceres de la Independencia by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia San José by Héctor Francisco Castillo Vizcarra, on Flickr


Parroquia Santísima Cruz de Barranco by Héctor Francisco Castillo Vizcarra, on Flickr


Monumento a la familia - Plaza San José by Héctor Francisco Castillo Vizcarra, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3916 by Katie Murphy, on Flickr


IMG_3915 by Katie Murphy, on Flickr


IMG_3914 by Katie Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02038 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02037 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02041 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02035 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02031 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02030 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02028 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02024 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02026 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02025 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02021 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02022 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02019 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-andina


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm 


Balneario de ancon_firma by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


Gaviotas_ancon by Lina Chero Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P5050105 by Timothy D'hondt, on Flickr


P5040004 by Timothy D'hondt, on Flickr


P5050091 by Timothy D'hondt, on Flickr


P5050099 by Timothy D'hondt, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Perú by Verónica Chiriboga, on Flickr


Lima - Perú by Verónica Chiriboga, on Flickr









-jesus guerra


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


2016 05 19 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-arizna-alzu


----------



## Lima2016

El Olivar, Lima by Ricardo Rodriguez Azang, on Flickr


Viaje a Lima by Ricardo Rodriguez Azang, on Flickr


El Olivar, Lima by Ricardo Rodriguez Azang, on Flickr


Viaje a Lima by Ricardo Rodriguez Azang, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

PrbMae-48 (copy) by Fico Stein Montagne, on Flickr


Cat (copy)2 by Fico Stein Montagne, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Erick Opena, on Flickr


Atardecer limeno by John Alonso, on Flickr









-jesus guerra


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Perú by sblumen, on Flickr


















-igersperu


20160423_QW09755C by yanqiaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Julio Valencia


----------



## Lima2016

20160523-DSC_0048 by V J, on Flickr


20160521-DSC_0202 by V J, on Flickr


20160511-DSC_0233 by V J, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo de Arte de Lima (MALI) by Mario Tarallo Lapaitis, on Flickr


Estadio nacional de Lima by Andrés, on Flickr


Piletas iluminadas by Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam

Gotta say, this is an eye opener! Thanks for all the amazing pictures of awesome Lima!


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Drone Tech


----------



## Lima2016

-Drone Tech


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza San Martín I by Andrés, on Flickr


Piletas iluminadas IV by Andrés, on Flickr


Pileta hecha con arbustos by Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

fotografia nocturna by ENFÓKATE PERÚ, on Flickr


Lima afternoon by Jhon Moncaleano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Paseando por el distrito de Miraflores by Andrés, on Flickr


Miraflores. Lima. Peru by enrique duran, on Flickr


Miraflores. Lima. Peru by enrique duran, on Flickr


Grafiti I by Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lima by dennis erazo, on Flickr


Plano entero fuente 55 mm by Jacqueline Navarro Sarmiento, on Flickr


Walking in the centre of Lima by dhGelly, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Racing Class


----------



## Lima2016

-Racing Class


----------



## Lima2016

Lighthouse Miraflores by Guillermo Spelucin Runciman, on Flickr


Historic Lima by Jason Pineau, on Flickr


Previas al Debate Presidencial en el marco de las EG2016 - Lima - JNE by Jurado Nacional de Elecciones (JNE), on Flickr


Previas al Debate Presidencial en el marco de las EG2016 - Lima - JNE by Jurado Nacional de Elecciones (JNE), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0023 by Ting T., on Flickr


DSC_0014 by Ting T., on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima / Perú by bruno gurgel, on Flickr


Lima Main Square by Guillermo Spelucin Runciman, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Perú. by Felipe Barreneche, on Flickr


















-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Comercial Larcomar by fєufα ♥, on Flickr


Miraflores by fєufα ♥, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Boublil, on Flickr


DSC02239 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Velani


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Malecón de Armendáriz by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Malecón de Armendáriz by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr



























-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Línea 1 - Patio de Maniobras - Lima -Perú by Gueorgui Bonilla Salvador, on Flickr


DSCF9618 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


IMG_1772 by Trevor Egginton, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Entrenando by Juan José Layme Ayarza, on Flickr


CreativeMornings Lima by Creative Mornings LIMA, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-miguelm 


















-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Ivan Gavancho


----------



## Lima2016

-Diego V.


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores view by Wisconsin Evening & Executive MBA Programs, on Flickr


Traffic in Peru by Parque Kennedy in Miraflores. by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr


Iglesia Sagrado Corazón de Jesús by Jimmy Nilton Trujillo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jose Pardo Avenue by Eugenia, on Flickr


tonykon-267 by Anthony Cordova, on Flickr


Catedral de Lima by Erick Gonzalo Jara Urday, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Avenida Arequipa by Eugenia, on Flickr


Lima, Peru - House of the Peruvian Literature - History of Children's Literature by Ryan Somma, on Flickr


Lima, Peru - House of the Peruvian Literature - History of Children's Literature by Ryan Somma, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Ryan Somma, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-orlando castillo



























-Vazha Isakov


----------



## Lima2016

-Susan Hargrave


----------



## Lima2016

-PauletDelphine Autour du monde









-Fresia Herhuay


----------



## Lima2016

Chorrillos, Lima, Perú by Nicole Nugent, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by hansol0, on Flickr


Pachacamac_10062016_13-5 copy.jpg by Jorge Avendano, on Flickr


Pachacamac_10062016_13-19 copy.jpg by Jorge Avendano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jose Pardo Avenue by Eugenia, on Flickr


Lima actual, colonial y preincaica by delaefe, on Flickr


Miraflores B&W by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Parque Yitzhak Rabin by Eugenia, on Flickr


















-Gonzalo Parodi


Miraflores by Eugenia, on Flickr


Lima, 2016 by andrea mejia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


_DSC0063 by Mitcheal Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-HB


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

DSC02352 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02310 by brunlana, on Flickr


DSC02334 by brunlana, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Mitcheal Alvarez


----------



## Lima2016

. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


Panorámica - Playa La Herradura by Italo Aldair Morales Temoche, on Flickr


Vía expresa by Italo Aldair Morales Temoche, on Flickr


----------



## Quantore

Nicee!


----------



## Lima2016

-rbaldwin951


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Day and Night in Lima #GuanInLima by Ng Chor Guan www.ToccataStudio.com, on Flickr



























-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Catedral de Lima by Lalo Isla, on Flickr









-Armont van Dyck


2016 06 28 Lima by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Perú by Gabriel Cordova, on Flickr


Lima, Perú by Gabriel Cordova, on Flickr


Long Way Home by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


Long Way Home by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


Long Way Home by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


Long Way Home by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Buque de investigacion Humboltd - 8919 by Marcos GP, on Flickr


Engine 11 Co. Cosmopolita 11 - Lima by Golden Fire Peru, on Flickr


DSC07802 by Ximena, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC07850 by Ximena, on Flickr


Peru by Paco Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


callao morning by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


callao by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru-0002 (ed) by nomorenails, on Flickr


Lima from the Ocean by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


Existen edificios que dan frío by intersticial, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Julio Gomez


----------



## Lima2016

-Don Z


----------



## Lima2016

Lima: Iglesia San Agustín by Dr. Thomas Liptak, on Flickr


Lima: Government Palace of Peru by Dr. Thomas Liptak, on Flickr


Lima: Costa Verde (Miraflores) by Dr. Thomas Liptak, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Spiderman en IBK ?? by Jobarf, on Flickr


Black 🎱🎱 #life #levoyagedunpapillon #viajerasconfe #museo #testino #lima #peru #fotogram #foto #fotografia #instagood #barranco by milie, on Flickr


#barranco #instagood #fotografia #fotografia #foto #fotogram #levoyagedunpapillon #lima #peru #architecture #design #testino by milie, on Flickr


Soledad divino tesoro...💛🍃 #testino #design #architecture #peru #levoyagedunpapillon #viajera #tardes #museo #testino #life #fotogram #instagood #fotografia #pickoftheday by milie, on Flickr


peru_2016_sony_lima-1023.jpg by Jonathan Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


HEFY Peru East 2 Fountains in Lima by Greg McCown, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_4462 by Juan Hernando Martín, on Flickr


IMG_4450 by Juan Hernando Martín, on Flickr


IMG_4416 by Juan Hernando Martín, on Flickr


IMG_4412 by Juan Hernando Martín, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Republicano by LÜ Photographer, on Flickr


San Martin by LÜ Photographer, on Flickr


Historic Centre of Lima by Henry Zou, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Proceso de Construcción del Puente Mellizo Villena Rey (26) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Proceso de Construcción del Puente Mellizo Villena Rey (25) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Proceso de Construcción del Puente Mellizo Villena Rey (1) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Ollie North by Chrisopher De los Ríos, on Flickr


OLLIE MELON by Chrisopher De los Ríos, on Flickr


Primer Simulacro Nacional de Sismo y Tsunami en el Palacio Municipal y parque Paúl Rivet (71) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


Primer Simulacro Nacional de Sismo y Tsunami en el Palacio Municipal y parque Paúl Rivet (2) by Municipalidad de Miraflores, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

canaval y moreyra by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


san isidro2 by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


petroperu by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


entel by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Sede del BBVA by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


BBVA banco continental by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


ductos de ventilación by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


edificio de aseguradora rimac by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


vía expresa by Juan Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Noche de Surco by Flavio Saavedra, on Flickr


Helipcoteros by Flavio Saavedra, on Flickr









-Caty H.


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Red flower Miraflores Lima Peru by Karen Christine Hibbard, on Flickr


Lima by Emily Wathen, on Flickr


Departamento con estacionamiento en la Av. Pablo Carriquiri N° 385 - San Isidro by CONABI PERU, on Flickr



























-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

-LUZ DEL SUR


----------



## Lima2016

Estadio Nacional de Lima by Enrique Barreal, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Estadio Nacional de Lima by Enrique Barreal, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Concrete sunset by CarlosAlfredo Báscones Zapata, on Flickr


Untitled by Aly Es, on Flickr









-paramonguino


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

people watching by Pablo Gabriel Mendoza Rodriguez, on Flickr


DÍA DE COMETAS! by Juan José Layme Ayarza, on Flickr


Chorrillos by Juan José Layme Ayarza, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Entrenando by Juan José Layme Ayarza, on Flickr


Atardecer en San Isidro by Juan José Layme Ayarza, on Flickr


Iglesia y luna by Pablo Gabriel Mendoza Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMGP1471 by David Smith, on Flickr


IMGP1457 by David Smith, on Flickr


IMGP1468 by David Smith, on Flickr


IMGP1507 by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMGP1427 by David Smith, on Flickr


IMGP1394 by David Smith, on Flickr


IMGP1423-2 by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

San Isidro/Lince - Lima - Perú by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


Paisaje urbano - Lima - Perú by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


Lima en HDR by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA FL by Nostromo Art Design Photo, on Flickr


Lima - Ciudad Única by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


Lima y sus contrastes de noche. by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


La Herradura - Lima - Perú by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


Mar de la Costa Verde - Lima - Perú by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Faro la Marina, Miraflores district, Lima, Peru, South America by jorge molina, on Flickr


Un parque en Lima. by Jürgen Korn, on Flickr


lima-lim by Lookupfare, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


San Marcos... by Vanessa Herrera Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Christian Vinces


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito Mágico del Agua. Lima, Perú by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua. Lima, Perú by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua. Lima, Perú by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua. Lima, Perú by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Circuito Mágico del Agua. Lima, Perú by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Municipio de Lima by RA Productora, on Flickr


Santa Rosa de Lima by Religion Digital, on Flickr


Lima Streets II by jimmah, on Flickr


Lima Street by jimmah, on Flickr


----------



## tyistheguy

I recently have been to Peru, and I loved the variety of buildings there. I especially loved the look of the Torre Interbank.


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

20160813 162657_3 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


20160813 140736_4 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


20160814 153903_3 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


20160814 133052_4 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


20160814 105932_4 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


Puente de los suspiros, Lima-Perú. by Luna sin estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Barranco, Lima, Peru by Libardo Lambrano, on Flickr


Lima Bus Station by Yu-Chung Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-HIC


----------



## Lima2016

-HIC


----------



## Lima2016

Defensoria del pueblo by belaypartners Chong, on Flickr


Plaza 2 de Mayo, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Plaza 2 de Mayo, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Lima by Duane Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1633 by MARC BOURGERON, on Flickr


Untitled by Nick T.C. Pijnappels, on Flickr


#Peru #lima #Canon #canons120 #igersperu #igerslima #experienceperu #ctperu #street #all_shots #dresden #street #streetphotography #streetphoto #urban #streetphotographer #streetphotographers #travelphotography #travel #streetart #urbanphotography #street by Alexander Duff, on Flickr


#Peru #lima #Canon #canons120 #igersperu #igerslima #experienceperu #ctperu #street #all_shots #dresden #street #streetphotography #streetphoto #urban #streetphotographer #streetphotographers #travelphotography #travel #streetart #urbanphotography #street by Alexander Duff, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Faro by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


Iglesia La Merced, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Feliz 2014 by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


New Year by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


New Year by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Plaza del Cercado by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


2001-10-20 Lima, Peru by Jayapataka Swami, on Flickr


Calles de Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Calles de Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Calles de Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Plaza San Martín, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Plaza San Martín, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Calles de Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Calles de Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Miraflores Boardwalk by Patrick McDonnell, on Flickr


Miraflores Boardwalk by Patrick McDonnell, on Flickr


Miraflores Boardwalk by Patrick McDonnell, on Flickr


Miraflores Boardwalk by Patrick McDonnell, on Flickr


Centro de Lima by Fernando Ramos, on Flickr


Convento de Santo Domingo by Paolo Lucciola, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015.03.24 Lima Miraflores (1) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr


2015.03.24 Lima (PC) (11) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr


2015.03.24 Lima Centro (26) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr


2015.03.24 Lima Miraflores (44) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr


2015.03.24 Lima Miraflores (69) by EUROLATINO Reisen, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF2839 by Manuel Sarmiento, on Flickr


Santo Domingo by Manuel Sarmiento, on Flickr


Parque de la reserva ! by Manuel Sarmiento, on Flickr


IMG_20160204_090115 by Manuel Sarmiento, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA - SAN ISIDRO by Martin GV, on Flickr


LIMA - SAN ISIDRO by Martin GV, on Flickr


Lima - Peru by Arthur Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Panorámica Plaza San Martín - Lima-Perú by Fernando Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Calles de barranco-Lima by dtocto.photography, on Flickr


Calles de barranco-Lima by dtocto.photography, on Flickr


Sunset on winter by CarlosAlfredo Báscones Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-)) NICEFORO NIEPCE ((


----------



## Lima2016

Magic Water Circuit. Circuito Mágico das Águas. Lima - Perú. by valmirf, on Flickr


Shopping Larcomar. Lima - Peru. by valmirf, on Flickr


DSC0477a6000 Arrow ©2016 Paul Light by Paul Light, on Flickr


Muelle Base Naval by Steve Mc Gregor, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_2593 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2585 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2574 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2540-2547_Panorama by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2535 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2527 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2531 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_2486 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2484 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_2493 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_0011 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


DSC_0008 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Favi Tor


LIMA: Plaza de Armas by fitoB., on Flickr


Beautiful by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


Banks by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Banks by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


Banks by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Anillo al cielo by rubcal, on Flickr


















-IvanchoKaptura



























-andina


----------



## Lima2016

Catedral de Lima by anekrassov, on Flickr


Palacio Municipal de Lima by anekrassov, on Flickr


Untitled by Francisco Rodriguez, on Flickr


Larcomar mall by Timo, on Flickr


Sea side view by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu









-marianammphotos


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren2 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren19 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren1 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren28 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren8 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren10 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren31 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima Centre ©Guy O. Vanackeren36 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima (4 sur 20) by Julien, on Flickr


Lima (13 sur 20) by Julien, on Flickr


Lima ©Guy O. Vanackeren4 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima ©Guy O. Vanackeren6 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima ©Guy O. Vanackeren21 by Guy Vanackeren, on Flickr


Lima's Twilight, Perú by Fernando Madueño, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Lima 2016 by dragos-t, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Thinking about her... / Pensando en ella... by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Lauren Darkes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Fuente Arco Iris by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Manuel Moral, Fotógrafo, Exposición, Lima del 1900, Casa O'Higgins, Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


















-Johnny Lay - Fotografía


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1187 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1195 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1193 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1192 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1189 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1188 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1034 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1058 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1185 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1184 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1182 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1180 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1179 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1178 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1059 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1046 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1157 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1146 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1144 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1170 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1173 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1165 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1160 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1142 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1139 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1133 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1131 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1129 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1128 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1123 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1119 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1121 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_0958 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0968 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0971 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0972 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0974 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0969 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0977 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0981 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_0979 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0976 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0982 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0980 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0985 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0991 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_0989 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1002 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1021 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1067 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1020 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1032 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1005 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1062 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1061 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_1038 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima: Miraflores by travellingrat, on Flickr













































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5348 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5340 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5336 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5351 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5318 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5333 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5320 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5322 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5358 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5361 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5367 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5366 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5433 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5443 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5442 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5437 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5461 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5446 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5452 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5423 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5453 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5456 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5465 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5479 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5496 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5492 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5489 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5490 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5408 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5480 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5477 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5470 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5521 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5514 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5499 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5515 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5511 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5512 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5524 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5523 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5570 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5529 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5537 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5566 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5584 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5573 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5572 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5582 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_5609 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5593 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5527 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5588 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5586 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5581 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5590 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5595 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 10 31 Parque de las leyendas by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2016 10 31 Parque de las leyendas by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2016 10 31 Parque de las leyendas by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Trulys planetarios - 11.26.46 by Marcos GP, on Flickr


Trulys - 11.22.11 by Marcos GP, on Flickr


LIMA: Palacio de Gobierno by fitoB., on Flickr









-Luciano Ravina


Punto de fuga by Mayté Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima en N&B by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


Costa Verde - Miraflores District by julio lima, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar by julio lima, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar by julio lima, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_6105 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_6060 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_6106 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_6058 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_6022 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_6051 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_6009 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


IMG_5917 by Andy Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

¿Bohemia limeña? by Derek Riehm, on Flickr


Plaza de Acho - Lima by Inti Perü, on Flickr


quartier d'affaire Miraflores (5) by michel guilhou, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Seeing red. by Derek Riehm, on Flickr


San Francisco by jose salas, on Flickr


Catedral de Lima by jose salas, on Flickr


Iglesia San Pedro by jose salas, on Flickr


Friendship Park by Frank Cangalaya, on Flickr


Arco Morisco - 'Parque de la amistad' by Frank Cangalaya, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0139 by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


DSC_0151 by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


Foto general,horinzotal,retrato by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


Lima by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


DSC_0089 by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


DSC_0143 by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


DSC_0159 by jesusagitario92, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Walking in Lima ---------------- #lima #photography #iphone #park #travel #voyage #trip #night #clocktower by Josue kenny Chunga arenas, on Flickr


La rosa náutica. Lima, Perú by Enrique Molano, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno del Perú by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Basílica y convento de San Francisco de Lima by Raúl Berrocal Sánchez, on Flickr


Balcones del Palacio Arzobispal de Lima by Raúl Berrocal Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Parroquia La Santisima Cruz in the Barranco District of Lima, Peru. by Arturo Pardavila III, on Flickr


Parroquia La Santisima Cruz in the Barranco District of Lima, Peru. by Arturo Pardavila III, on Flickr


A mural in the Barranco District in Lima, Peru. by Arturo Pardavila III, on Flickr


Magic water circuit by Latin Discoveries, on Flickr


Magic water circuit by Latin Discoveries, on Flickr


Magic water circuit by Latin Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

#paisaje #picture #Chorrillos #morro #Lima #Perú by [email protected], on Flickr


09112016-IMG_5744CBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


Sunset at Costa Verde - Miraflores District by julio lima, on Flickr


Presidential Palace (Palacio de Gobierno) - Headquarters of the Peruvian government by julio lima, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Quartier Miraflores, Lima by Roméo Cormier, on Flickr


Parapentes à Lima by Roméo Cormier, on Flickr


Quartier Miraflores, Lima by Roméo Cormier, on Flickr


20160909-DSCF4925 by Joanne Read, on Flickr


20160909-DSCF4928 by Joanne Read, on Flickr


20160909-DSCF4979 by Joanne Read, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Polo

Lima Linda!!!!


----------



## Lima2016

Lima 151 by KeezieK, on Flickr


Lima 157 by KeezieK, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Domodossola by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima by Stella di Natale, on Flickr


016-DSC_3858.jpg by Bernhard Huber, on Flickr


020-DSC_3863.jpg by Bernhard Huber, on Flickr


015-DSC_3855.jpg by Bernhard Huber, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


















-Amaurí Valls


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_0021 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


DSC_0159 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


DSC_6611 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


DSC_65131 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 1 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Day 2 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 2 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 2 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 2 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


Lima Day 2 by siliconmunky, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Sue


----------



## Lima2016

Coming soon... by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Lima by Julien Lei PEI, on Flickr


Metropolis by Fernando Madueño, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Angel Garcia


DSC01296 by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


DSC01308 by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


DSC01311 by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


DSC01304 by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

RECUPERACIÓN DEL PARQUE DE LOS MUSEOS by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


RECUPERACIÓN DEL PARQUE DE LOS MUSEOS by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


22112016-IMG_8022CBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-andina


----------



## sebvill

:applause:


----------



## Lima2016

2918245893 by RFHXfVdYS2Lh88Gnax96 RFHXfVdYS2Lh88Gnax96, on Flickr


Atardecer Lima 19-10-2016 5-46-00 p. m. by Luis Alberto Mayuri Portilla, on Flickr


De vuelta a Lima by EenggelVásquez, on Flickr


Pontificia Universidad Católica de Perú, Lima by Axel Barceló, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


Lima by Joe Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

lima-peru by Kristen Mendenhall, on Flickr


Lima by n8fire, on Flickr


KSF_0756 by Karon Flage, on Flickr


KSF_0723 by Karon Flage, on Flickr


KSF_0709 by Karon Flage, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-vickylla!


Makaja Beach by n8fire, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF0178 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


Monumento Al Inmaculado Corazón De María en Magdalena del Mar by Gean Pierre Sanchez, on Flickr


Palacio de Justicia by Gean Pierre Sanchez, on Flickr


Pedro de Osma Museum. Lima - Peru. by valmirf, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Julio Valencia - Filmmaker


----------



## Lima2016

DSCF0718 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


24112016-parques y museos4CBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


24112016-parques y museos6CBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


24112016-parques y museos8CBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


24112016-parques y museosCBL by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

14908400_1123629784386884_6701822218172301453_n by Joao Leon, on Flickr


15094978_1142521712497691_8562634110297691258_n by Joao Leon, on Flickr


15156861_1147648758651653_24443950604208699_o by Joao Leon, on Flickr


15042118_1130586103691252_9055338020461434536_o by Joao Leon, on Flickr


Torres ULima 05-11-2016 by Gonzalo Martinez Talavera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Paseo paseo...  Lima- Perú by Joseph Lazo, on Flickr


Presidente y ministra de Salud visitan hospital de VES (23.08.16) by Ministerio de Salud del Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Duende by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


Building by gabriela peña, on Flickr


Lima by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


The bridge by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


atardecer en San Felipe by gabriela peña, on Flickr


Cusco, Machu Picchu, Lima by Michelle Altenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

S House by Romo Arquitectos in Lima, Peru by Urhii Matsumoto, on Flickr


Jorge Chavez International Airport, Lima by Andrew Reilly, on Flickr


Grand villa in Lima by Andrew Reilly, on Flickr


Lima local dog park. by Andrew Reilly, on Flickr


Surf town by n8fire, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Basílica y Convento de San Francisco de Lima by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Basílica y Convento de San Francisco de Lima by Scutter, on Flickr


Basílica y Convento de San Francisco de Lima by Scutter, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


Peru Trip 2016 by Scutter, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Untitled by n8fire, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Alvarez Beach House, Playa Misterio, Lima, Peru [2000×3008] by mariorcan1, on Flickr


2016 12 04 Torre Panamá by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Waking up in Lima by Nadav Bukhin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio Torre Tagle - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Monumento a las víctimas de atentado de Sendero Luminoso en Miraflores - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Inka Kola - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Miraflores - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Isla San Lorenzo desde La Punta - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Palacio Torre Tagle - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Curioso momumento en La Punta - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Réplica Casa de la Respuesta en el Real Felipe - Callao, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Réplica Casa de la Respuesta y Monumento al Soldado desconocido - Fortaleza Real Felipe, Callao, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Fuente en el Callao, frente al Real Felipe - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Skoda | Real Felipe - Callao, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Antigua Estación Desamparados - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Le Cordon Bleu Restaurant, Lima, Peru by acornjfl, on Flickr


Lima, Peru Official Building-copy by acornjfl, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Islas Palomino, Callao, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Islas Palomino, Callao, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


Callao, Lima, Peru by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2015/12/22 Chorrillos by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2011 11 21 Palacio by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2016 04 16 Nueva Biblioteca by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jirón Carabaya. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, on Flickr


LIMA PERU by Larry Hirsch, on Flickr


Marriot Hotel Lima by Raúl Berrocal Sánchez, on Flickr


Hotel Marriot Lima by Raúl Berrocal Sánchez, on Flickr


De paseo by Raúl Berrocal Sánchez, on Flickr


#longexposure by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Ernesto Jiménez Fotografía


----------



## Lima2016

Encuentro by David Rojas, on Flickr


Murray building peruano by David Rojas, on Flickr


Refugio by David Rojas, on Flickr


Lima by Leo Martell, on Flickr









-Mike Jackson


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Av. Arequipa by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Av. Arequipa by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Campo de Marte by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Campo de Marte by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


160922-1635_P1290307 by Jens Mohrmann, on Flickr


160920-1552_P1290169 by Jens Mohrmann, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima - Av. Nicolás de Piérola by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Av. Nicolás de Piérola by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Sunat - Av. Nicolás de Piérola by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Papá / Dad by Art DiNo, on Flickr


lima en ambiente dramatico by Edgard Sanchez, on Flickr


Pretty Thoughts by Teresa Chuchón, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro de Lima - Plaza San Martín by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Hotel Bolívar by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Plaza San Martín by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Av. Nicolás de Piérola by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


Centro de Lima - Plaza San Martín by erico teodoro luxero, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lima by Aldo Mamani, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Seeing red. by Derek Riehm, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

9 by will jesus, auf Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7

^^

Excelente fotos de Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

Palacio Legislativo del Perú by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Reflejos by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Monasterio de Santa Catalina de Siena by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Monasterio de Santa Catalina de Siena by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Buena Muerte - by Manuel Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

equilibrio elliot tupac by Johanna Rosbeck, on Flickr


Seat León - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Untitled by Alvaro Solorzano, on Flickr


crazy moment by Alvaro Solorzano, on Flickr


interactuando by Alvaro Solorzano, on Flickr


Untitled by Alvaro Solorzano, on Flickr


DSCF1974 by leondeurgel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

#gopro¡¡ by Bryan Salinas, on Flickr


Catedral Lima-Perú by Bryan Salinas, on Flickr


IMG_1428 by Alexis Riva Flores, on Flickr


Beso francés, siempre cae bien uno a mitad de camino... by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Lima (Pérou) by Christine Chauvin, on Flickr


Église de La Merced, Lima (Pérou) by Christine Chauvin, on Flickr


Gran Hotel Bolivar, Lima (Pérou) by Christine Chauvin, on Flickr


Plaza San Martin, Lima (Pérou) by Christine Chauvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima_Peru_2 by Evelly Holmes, on Flickr


Lima - Lugar de la Memoria by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


N521TA by Sandro Rota, on Flickr


Magic Water Circuit. Lima - Perú. by valmirf, on Flickr


Contrapicado by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Sylvain Bournival, on Flickr



























-igersperu









-Laurent


----------



## Lima2016

Modasa Volkswagen - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Iveco Microbus - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Nissan Sentra Taxi - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Chevrolet Sail - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Callao a Lima - Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Tráfico en Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Seat León - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Mini Clubman - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Subaru Legacy - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Blagnys


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Eligia G, on Flickr


Lima by Eligia G, on Flickr


Lima by Eligia G, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas de Lima ... by jq.asesor3, on Flickr


Catedral de Lima ... by jq.asesor3, on Flickr


Iglesia de "San Pedro", en Lima - Perú. by jq.asesor3, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_1519 by Valeria Saavedra Reátegui, on Flickr


Hyundai Santa Fe, Policía Nacional - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Hyundai Santa Fe Policía - Miraflores, Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Suzuki Ertiga - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Tráfico - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Pacific Ocean by Sunny Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Perú. by Claudia Caceres, on Flickr


BAIC XY Kenbo H2 - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Run up empty heart by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## caughttravelbug

I have visited Lima, Peru in September 2016 and I really enjoyed exploring Miraflores District.









*Lima, Peru 2016*









*Lima, Peru 2016*









*Lima, Peru 2016*


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Friends / Amigas by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Lexus LS600hL Presidenciales - Casa de Pizarro, Lima by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


FAW V80L - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Coastline of Lima by Juris Seņņikovs, on Flickr


LARCOMAR by Susan Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

VW Escarabajo - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


View from the backyard, located in La Planicie, Lima, Peru [1280 x 846] by Frank Alvarado, on Flickr


01_Pq_0861 by Maritere Izaguirre Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by rjcox, on Flickr


San Francisco Monastery, Lima by Vera Fainshtein, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Sunset desde casa by CarlosAlfredo Báscones Zapata, on Flickr


Untitled by rjcox, on Flickr


Untitled by rjcox, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Lima by Maritere Izaguirre Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by rjcox, on Flickr


Untitled by rjcox, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

SAM_0521 by Deivis Garce, on Flickr


SAM_0484 by Deivis Garce, on Flickr



























-txema goiri


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Basílica de María Auxiliadora. Lima Perú by Gustavo Flores, on Flickr




































-igersperu


----------



## Limatlas

Loving my city!!!


----------



## sebvill




----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


2016Diciembre24_3_Ext.jpg by Alejandro A. Medina, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

statue of general San Martín, the liberator of everything between Buenos Aire, La Paz and Santiago de Chile by profesor Mozekson, on Flickr


DSCN5490 by gad sebastian, on Flickr


DSCN5483 by gad sebastian, on Flickr


LIMA PERU by Larry Hirsch, on Flickr


Álvaro García Alcázar by Gean Pierre Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Iglesia de "San Pedro" ... (Lima - Perú). by jq.asesor3, on Flickr




































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Jv Photography


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

hospital limeño en Perú by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


patito central de hospital limeño by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


paisaje limeño Perú by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

vista aerea de hospital limeño by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


vista aerea del patio central del hospital limeño by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


vistas del panorama de Lima by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Incredible how it resembles Mexico's capital but with an advantage: The Pacific shoreline!


----------



## Lima2016

2017 01 27 SI by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2017 01 27 SI by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Lima by don_buho, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr


Lima, Peru by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


[email protected]_Lima by RTSullins, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Mauricio Morales Saldarriaga


Sunset in La Punta by David Almeida, on Flickr


Building at La Molina by Alex Sandi, on Flickr


“Paseo por el Centro histórico de Lima” by Universidad de Piura - Perú, on Flickr


“Paseo por el Centro histórico de Lima” by Universidad de Piura - Perú, on Flickr


“Paseo por el Centro histórico de Lima” by Universidad de Piura - Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu









-Exotics Peru


----------



## Lima2016

Anochecer Centro Cívico by Alejandra Oré, on Flickr


3 by Katherine Santillan, on Flickr


5 by Katherine Santillan, on Flickr


11 by Katherine Santillan, on Flickr


1 by Katherine Santillan, on Flickr


Lima-12 by Marco Lencioni, on Flickr


Claustro by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DJI_0056 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


DJI_0053 copia by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


Panorama_sin_título1 copia by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


Panorama_sin_título2 copia by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

La costa es verde by Cenit Diaz, on Flickr


Plaza San Martín - Plano General by Marlon Jeef Martínez Velasquez, on Flickr


Plaza de armas - Centro de Lima Plano general by Marlon Jeef Martínez Velasquez, on Flickr


ARQUITECTURA LIMEÑA : PALACIO AÑOS 30 by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


ARQUITECTURA LIMEÑA : PALACIO DE PRINCIPIOS DE SIGLO 20 by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


ARQUITECTURA LIMEÑA by Adan Eden Paraiso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima de noche by Carlos Sánchez Palomino, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1148 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1151 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1154 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1168 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1174 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1182 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1169 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 11 18_1240 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1227 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1207 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1208 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1192 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1247 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1277 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1258 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 11 19_1144 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 19_1095 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 19_1086 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1269 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 18_1268 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1017 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1018 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1019 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

2016 11 20_1073 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1066 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1025 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1033 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1040 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1047 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1050 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


2016 11 20_1070 by Michael Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

Muy bella nuestra ciudad capital, buenas fotos


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_4418, 4407, 4408.CR2_G5 X_Murals (Mosaics), Museum of Italian Art, Lima Peru S12.05848 W 77.03681 by gre99qd, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Pérou by celine charier, on Flickr


2017 02 05 Mir by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2017 02 05 Mir 2 by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


2017 02 05 Bco by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Lima by jose salas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

ANGEL SOPLANDO CON FONDO DE CATEDRAL - 10 by israel alfredo ttira marinho, on Flickr


FRONTIS MUNICIPALIDAD DE LIMA - 3 by israel alfredo ttira marinho, on Flickr


DESCENCIENDO by israel alfredo ttira marinho, on Flickr


PLAZA MAYOR DE LIMA by israel alfredo ttira marinho, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-Joel B.


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Modus Real State rent offices from 85 mt2 to 103 mt2.Includes 2 parking spaces, 1 storage. Price $15 mt2 negotiable. Av Javier Prado Este San Isidro 1504 Lima Perú. C[email protected] T: 51 946039644-51 997578722-511 4480683 by Modus Inmobiliaria, on Flickr


Lima by Laishmy Scarlett Mera Vilca, on Flickr


Extra 3 by Laishmy Scarlett Mera Vilca, on Flickr


Bahia de Chorrillos - La Herradura2 by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


Bahia de Chorrillos - La Herradura by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Catedral de Lima Peru by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


Basílica y Convento de San Francisco de Lima by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr



























-Jonmant


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Riding statue by Timo, on Flickr


Siluetas by José Luis González, on Flickr




































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

MATE, Barranco, Lima, Peru by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


MATE, Barranco, Lima, Peru by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


2017-011527 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


2017-011506 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


LIMA by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


PARQUE DE LAS AGUAS by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


Barranco _ Lima by Carine PHILBERT, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

P1030435 by gary palmer, on Flickr













































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Photographic Grain / Grano Fotográfico by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Lada Priora Station Wagon - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr




































-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

LIMA by Luz Zurita, on Flickr


Biblioteca dentro del convento de Santo Domingo by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


Sala Capitular dentro del convento de Santo Domingo by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


Interior del Convento de Santo Domingo by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


Lima Part 2 2016 by Anthony Gonzalez Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

marriot hotel by dennis gonzales, on Flickr


the westin by dennis gonzales, on Flickr


plaza de armas catedral de lima by dennis gonzales, on Flickr


Lima (Perù) by Aurore Marie, on Flickr


casona by dennis gonzales, on Flickr


av. javier prado by dennis gonzales, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

olas by pedro8 88, on Flickr


a motor by pedro8 88, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Untitled by Adriana S. Castillo, on Flickr


Untitled by Adriana S. Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


Street art. by Mark Van Marx, on Flickr


lima by Jonathan Wei, on Flickr


Morning run by Ben Terrett, on Flickr


Morning run by Ben Terrett, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

La Cabaña by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Pabellon Bizantino by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Palacio Morisco by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Paseo de Aguas by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Puente Villena by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Ermita by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


Puente Villena II by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Esquina by Alfredo Carrión, on Flickr


Sunset by Alfredo Carrión, on Flickr


Lima by Wolfdieter Jarisch, on Flickr


Lima by Wolfdieter Jarisch, on Flickr


Lima by Wolfdieter Jarisch, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Hacienda Mamacona-Ranch Mamacona by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


Zoo by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


The bridge by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


Shopping time by Lucerito Corrales, on Flickr


Larcomar - sunset by Warren Christopher Chirinos Pinedo, on Flickr


Panorámica Lima by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Miraflores and downtown Lima by hally bohs, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


Lima by Daniel Color, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

equilibrio elliot tupac by Johanna Rosbeck, on Flickr


pesqueros by Johanna Rosbeck, on Flickr


Atardecer desde Barranco - Lima by Brox09, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

vida y trabajo by Johanna Rosbeck, on Flickr


playa de pescadores by Johanna Rosbeck, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Capilla de San Martín de Porres dentro del Convento de Santo Domingo by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno del Perú by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


Cementerio Presbitero Maestro by Dennis Pineda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Matthew Banks, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Jeszcze raz Lima z oddali by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Lima z oddali by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


edificio B by Hugo Pardo Kuklinski, on Flickr


bar en Miraflores by Hugo Pardo Kuklinski, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Slow #night #nightphotography #slowshutter #movement #atnight #miraflores #lima #peru #photooftheday #photography #learning #summer #summertime #summernight by Joseluis O, on Flickr


The Zone by Teresa Chuchón, on Flickr


A0166561 by 海龍蛙兵, on Flickr


A0166971_1 by 海龍蛙兵, on Flickr









-Dang


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

DSCN7576 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7557 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7486 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7490 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7501 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7535 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7542 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


DSCN7533 by Maciej Hnydka, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima city tour by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


Lima city tour by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


Lima city tour by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


Lima city tour by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


Lima city tour by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


Arrival to Miraflores (Lima, Peru) by Nico Aguilera, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-Andrea Steiner


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

2017 04 04 Kuo Wha by Ernesto Olivera, on Flickr


Faro by Mariella Espichán Moreno, on Flickr


Atardecer en Miraflores by Mariella Espichán Moreno, on Flickr


Paz by Mariella Espichán Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Regulacja ruchu ulicznego mimo świateł by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Znowu Lima: Ave Javier de Prado by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Widok na Limę z wiaduktu na Ave J. Prado by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Ruch uliczny by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Wieżowce Limy by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Hotel po drodze do domu by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Z perspektywy by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Zbliżenie by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Via Expresa, Lima by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Nocturnas de Lima by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Nocturnas de Lima by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


Dawn in Ancon by Felipe Ballen, on Flickr


edificio by Alfredo Carrión, on Flickr


maceta by Pierre Jeanneau, on Flickr


park municipal of Barranco by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

DSC_8474 by Elaina McCartney, on Flickr


B by Elaina McCartney, on Flickr


DSC_8487 by Elaina McCartney, on Flickr


Jeden z dziesiątek malych parków Limy by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


Wejście do Muzeum Larco by doppio_espresso, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

parque municipal by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


parque municipal de Barranco by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


the church Holy Cross by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


the park Villareal by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


puente de los Suspiros by RAST DROGATHISMOS, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1020262 by Daniel O., on Flickr


P1020292 by Daniel O., on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

P1020338 by Daniel O., on Flickr


P1020339 by Daniel O., on Flickr


Magdalena Lima Perú by Daniel O., on Flickr


Magdalena Lima Perú by Daniel O., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_6002 by Carlos Andrés Gamero Esparza (leondeurgel), on Flickr


IMG_5987 by Carlos Andrés Gamero Esparza (leondeurgel), on Flickr


Sunset Lima by MAD FILMS, on Flickr


Palmeras en la arena by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Blend by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Ancón by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Summer day by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

#newbuildingintown #buildingstyles #newbuilding #mirafloresbuildings #miraflores #limabuildings #lima #architecture #aquitectura #modern #modernarchitecture #modernarchitecturedesign #dowtown #miraflorinos by sonia.cs.martins, on Flickr


Miraflores de noche #huacapucllana #Huacas en #Miraflores #nightview #nightviewphoto #nightsky #lights #luces #city #cityneversleeps #ciudad #lima #limadenoche #nochemagica #thisnight #dosdemayo #pardo #igerslima #igersperu by sonia.cs.martins, on Flickr


Last light 05 (Lima, Peru) by Marcell Claassen, on Flickr


Palacio de justicia by Ana Paula Moya, on Flickr


Pier of la punta by Yobany Ark, on Flickr


Lima from the bridge by Yobany Ark, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_6636 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


IMG_6640 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


IMG_6635 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


DSC_0031 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


DSC_0025 by AFS-USA Intercultural Programs, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

JER_0036 by Coco Esteves, on Flickr


JER_0042 by Coco Esteves, on Flickr


JER_0031 by Coco Esteves, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima. by Paul Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

_RJS4295 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


_RJS4172 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


_RJS4187 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


_RJS4175 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


_RJS4173 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


Malecón de Barranco by Angel D. Gómez Luyo, on Flickr









-paramonguino


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Paragliding over Lima by Dirk Walter, on Flickr


Untitled by Karina Anirak, on Flickr


Untitled by Karina Anirak, on Flickr


Untitled by Karina Anirak, on Flickr


Untitled by Carolina Baretta, on Flickr


13 by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Pequeños amigos by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Histórico by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


Centro Histórico by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


Bares e restaurantes da hora do almoço by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

#CentroCívico #Lima #LimaDowntown #Peru #Perú #Arquitectura #Architecture by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


Edificio del diario El Comercio en Lima Perú #Lima #LimaDowntown #Peru #Architecture by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


Edificio del Banco de Comercio En San Isidro - Lima - Perú #Bulding #Lima #ModernLima #SanIsidro #Peru #Perú #Arquitectura #Architecture by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


Edificios en San Isidro Lima #SanIsidro #Lima #Peru #peru by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


Edificio del Scotiabank en San Isidro - Lima - Perú #Bulding #Lima #ModernLima #Edificio #Perú #Peru #Arquitectura #Architecture #ArchitecturePhotography #SanIsidro by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


upload by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


upload by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


#Wall #Lima #Perú #Peru by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


#MALI #Lima #Peru #Perú by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

#BajadaBalta #Miraflores #Lima #Peru #Perú #Edificios #Bulding #Arquitectura #Architecture #Urbanismo #Bike 🚴 by altorrelieve 66, on Flickr


Lima by Jeff Tripodi, on Flickr


Lima by johncraig2, on Flickr









-Miguel Blondet


El Circuito Mágico del Agua , Lima by Ian Kenn, on Flickr


Tree by Carolina Baretta, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


Centro Financiero S.I. by Alomandraco, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Lima by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


Valle Hermoso by Ramiro Campos, on Flickr


Edifico Sudamericana by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Torre siniestra de la Catedral de Lima by Art DiNo, on Flickr


Miraflores, Lima by Ian Kenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Av Arequipa Lima, Perú by Gonzalo Martinez Talavera, on Flickr


Torres Ulima 06/04/17 by Gonzalo Martinez Talavera, on Flickr


Lima - Hotel Marriott by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Larcomar by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Iglesia La Medalla Milagrosa by MARIO LARIOS, on Flickr


Barrancos - Miraflores, Lima. by Paul Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## sebvill

The last one :drool:


----------



## PeruGian12

Bravaza la ultima foto, Lima espectacular


----------



## Lima2016

Eglise by Ari Ortiz, on Flickr


Green by Ari Ortiz, on Flickr


Fointaine by Ari Ortiz, on Flickr


Hidden Boat by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Arte con arte by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


Contrast In The City Of Kralv by Karl Skender, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

WC17-1179P13003780002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1056P13002520002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1055P13002510002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1130P13003270002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1133P13003300002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1142P13003400002 by Arthur, on Flickr


WC17-1177P13003760002 by Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

La Punta desde el aire_2513 by Marcos GP, on Flickr


Pórtico central del antiguo Banco del Perú y Londres (Julio Lattini, 1905), hoy edificio de oficinas del Congreso de la República Luis Alberto Sánchez. #lima #igerslima #peru #igersperu #arquitectura #architecture #archilovers #academic #academicismo #ne by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr


Peru APRIL 2017 by Rachel Pope, on Flickr


Peru APRIL 2017 by Rachel Pope, on Flickr


Peru APRIL 2017 by Rachel Pope, on Flickr


Lima trip April 2017 by Rachel Pope, on Flickr


Untitled by Rachel Pope, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Casa De Correos Y Telegrafos by Jeff Tripodi, on Flickr


lineas by Carlos Guardado, on Flickr


















-Kwartstuiver


Untitled by Jasper de Krom, on Flickr


Peru - Lima by Jasper de Krom, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Lima-10 by Varya Nuttall, on Flickr


Barranco-16 by Varya Nuttall, on Flickr


Barranco-18 by Varya Nuttall, on Flickr


Barranco-13 by Varya Nuttall, on Flickr


Barranco-6 by Varya Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

-andina


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Peru by vero bluguer, on Flickr


Lima - Peru by vero bluguer, on Flickr


Mitsubishi Eclipse - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Nissan GT-R - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Raw Travel - Peru by Raw Travel, on Flickr


Raw Travel - Peru by Raw Travel, on Flickr


Raw Travel - Peru by Raw Travel, on Flickr


Raw Travel - Peru by Raw Travel, on Flickr


Raw Travel - Peru by Raw Travel, on Flickr


Calle Tarata , Miraflores - Lima by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Cleaning the Westin Tower by Alfredo Carrión, on Flickr


Javier prado lima by Ernesto Chávez Aliaga, on Flickr


#Casas con #encanto encanto #barranco #barrancolima #malecon #charminghouses #houses #beautiful #architecture #arquitectura #europeanhouses #casaseuropeas #design #livinginperu #enjoyinglife #colours #lima #perú #peru2017 #ctperu by sonia.cs.martins, on Flickr


Tarde de #relax en la #playa #farallones #condominio #chocalla #asialima #lima #perú #peru2017 #ctperu #livinginperu #like4like #likethis #beach #relaxtime #igerslima #igersperu #southamerica #oceanopacifico #ig_pacific #igersasia by sonia.cs.martins, on Flickr


Lima - Peru by Dirk Walter, on Flickr


La Molina, Lima, Perú by Harold Medina Garzòn, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-rs


----------



## Lima2016

-rs


----------



## Lima2016

-rs


----------



## Lima2016

-rs


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Facultad de Medicina San Fernando by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Facultad de Medicina San Fernando by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Facultad de Medicina San Fernando by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Facultad de Medicina San Fernando by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Facultad de Medicina San Fernando by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3096 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3100 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3098 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3135 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3131 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3134 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3149 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3150 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3199 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3201 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3203 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3205 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3206 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3233 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3355 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3369 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3370 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3465 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3373 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3467 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3529 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3530 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3541 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3544 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3545 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3539 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3547 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3555 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3719 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3746 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3837 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3679 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3690 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3805 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3799 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

IMG_3873 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3863 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3852 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3861 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


IMG_3859 by Ricardo Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

Building #building #build #city #disorder #lima #peru #photooftheday #autumm #color #calle by Joseluis O, on Flickr


under the bridge #puente #bridge #city #cityscape #citynights #ciudad #summer #summertime #summernight #lima #peru #photography #streetphotography #calle #miraflores #photooftheday #photowalk by Joseluis O, on Flickr


Beach #puente #bridge #city #cityscape #citynights #ciudad #summer #summertime #summernight #lima #peru #photography #streetphotography #calle #miraflores #photooftheday #photowalk #beach by Joseluis O, on Flickr


The park #city #cityscape #citynights #ciudad #summer #summertime #summernight #lima #peru #photography #streetphotography #calle #miraflores #photooftheday #photowalk #park #tree #trees #oldtree #calle by Joseluis O, on Flickr


Lima by epicjeff, on Flickr


Lima - Universidad de Lima by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Universidad de Lima by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Museo Larco, Lima, Peru by Peter Jager, on Flickr


Lima, Perú by Tom Lanting, on Flickr


Urban by Erich Ladner, on Flickr


Puente Villena Rey y Parque del Amor, Miraflores - Lima, Perú by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Pabellon by Alfredo Carrión, on Flickr


Lima, Perú by Tom Lanting, on Flickr


Lima, Perú by Tom Lanting, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

DSC07810 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


DSC07797 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


DSC07549 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


DSC07542 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


DSC07529 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


DSC07515 by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Estadio Nacional de Lima by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


Circuito mágico del agua by Camilo Andrés Pedraza (Photo), on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016

-igersperu


----------



## Lima2016

SKY ROOM EDIFICIO CRILLON PISO 20 by Sergio Salazar, on Flickr


SKY ROOM EDIFICIO CRILLON PISO 20 by Sergio Salazar, on Flickr


SKY ROOM EDIFICIO CRILLON PISO 20 by Sergio Salazar, on Flickr


Lima, Peru tourism by Beverly Yuen Thompson, on Flickr


Lima, Peru tourism by Beverly Yuen Thompson, on Flickr









-R Zelk


----------



## Lima2016

-Jhafeth Curie Delgado


Barrio de Miraflores - Lima by Diego L, on Flickr


Untitled by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


















-DF



























-ddourojeanni


----------



## Lima2016

Lima - Parque Yitzhak Rabin by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Parque Yitzhak Rabin by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


Lima - Museo Pedro de Osma by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, on Flickr


599 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


704 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


716 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


747 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •










​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171210_61 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171210_55 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


201712.0_08 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


201712.0_03 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171211_81 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171214_39 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171214_31 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171214_06 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171212_53 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171214_57 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171214_60 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


IMG_20171214_102704-PANO by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171216_03 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171216_14 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171216_21 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171216_27 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171216_31 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171212_64 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171212_63 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171212_61 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_23 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr


park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_20 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr

park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_12 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr

park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_09 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7




----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima Peru - FreelanceHoneymoon-28.jpg by Derek Ambrosio, en Flickr


park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_03 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr


park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_51 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr


park_yitzhak_rabin_miraflores_lima_peru_27 by Christophe Seger, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

WP_20170110_001 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr

WP_20170110_004 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr


WP_20170111_001 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr


WP_20170112_001 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

WP_20170208_003 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr


WP_20170228_006 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr


WP_20170228_003 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr


WP_20170519_004 by Pagiusalvi, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7




----------



## Peruviano7

20171217.0_06 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_10 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_40 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_46 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171217.0_55 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_53 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_128 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171217.0_124 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA - PERÚ


Lima Financial Center by David Almeida, en Flickr


Lima Financial Center by David Almeida, en Flickr


Seeing red. by Derek Riehm, en Flickr


JER_0042 by 
Coco Esteves, en Flickr


Huaca Huayamarca by 
Jose Luis Martinez, en Flickr


Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20171217.0_121 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171218_08 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171218_09 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Malabarista by Eduardo Dios, en Flickr


En grupo by Eduardo Dios, en Flickr


Lima Peru - FreelanceHoneymoon-23.jpg by Derek Ambrosio, en Flickr


Lima Peru - FreelanceHoneymoon-27.jpg by Derek Ambrosio, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20180103_40 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_38 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_37 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_34 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20180103_30 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_26 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_15 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_10 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

20180103_08 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180103_09 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180102_25 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180102_24 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

20180105_82 by 
Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171223_05 by 
Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171222_36 by 
Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20171222_83 by 
Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20180117_80_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180117_79_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180117_70_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180117_64_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7




----------



## TEBC

Peruviano7 said:


>


where is it?


----------



## raul lopes

Lima_southern_neighborhood_2014_Crédito_Evelyn_Merino-Reyna by [email protected], auf Flickr

Lima Miraflores enero 2015 by [email protected], auf Flickr

Lima julio 2016l by [email protected], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lima Coastline, Peru by Reinier van Oorsouw, auf Flickr

Lima julio 2016h by [email protected], auf Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7

20180124.0_06 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180124_21 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180124_20 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180124_29 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Rekarte

TEBC said:


> where is it?


the first question that come to my mind


----------



## Peruviano7

santi602 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi596 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi611 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi610 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

santi565 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi52 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi567 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi51 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


santi563 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

.


----------



## Peruviano7

20120228_42_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flick


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima by Emily Middendorf, en Flickr


Lima-Peru by Alex E. Pajares, en Flickr


Centro Histórico y el Rimac - 1889 by Marcos GP, en Flickr


Lima, 6:42 pm by Javier Elías, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

20120224.0_157_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20120224.0_116_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20120224.0_06_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180222_11 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

(click para agrandar)









​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA



Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/vincesphoto/

San Borja










Costa Verde: Miraflores, Barranco y Chorrillos










San Borja










Paseo de los Héroes Navales, Centro de Lima










Chorrillos, Costa Verde










​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA













​


----------



## Peruviano7

Tren de la Línea 1 - Panorámicas by Metro De_LimayCallao, en Flickr


Tren de la Línea 1 - Panorámicas by Metro De_LimayCallao, en Flickr


Tren de la Línea 1 - Panorámicas by Metro De_LimayCallao, en Flickr


Tren de la Línea 1 - Panorámicas by Metro De_LimayCallao, en Flickr


Lima. Metro elevado. San Borja. Estación Cultura by Luis Siabala Valer, en Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice skyline views of Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Centro Histórico













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


Fotografía de Christian Declercq Fotógrafo














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA


Lima Perú https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima otros Lugares https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Calles de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima Calles https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Palacio de Justicia https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


AV. Javier Prado https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima Costa Verde https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr

Créditos a sus autores.​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA


2018-08-14: Lima, Peru by Robert Baumgartner, en Flickr


2018-08-14: Lima, Peru by Robert Baumgartner, en Flickr


2018-08-14: Lima, Peru by Robert Baumgartner, en Flickr


2018-08-14: Lima, Peru by Robert Baumgartner, en Flickr


2018-08-14: Lima, Peru by Robert Baumgartner, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Photography: Luis Sueyraz

Source: Sebvil Source
























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/vincesphoto/

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •
























​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


















​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Dont forget to post credits to all photos here


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source




























Sunset en Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •



20180516_20 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


Gliding Pelican, Lima by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


Down on the Malecon, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


Lima_2018 05 12_1346 by Harvey Barrison, en Flickr


Lima_2018 05 12_2979 by Harvey Barrison, en Flickr


20181031_49 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source






























































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Fuente


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima














CARLOS BL_045_08052018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr


CARLOS BL_055_14052018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr


CARLOS BL_054_14052018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr


CARLOS BL_053_14052018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima



CARLOS BL_050_14052018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr


CARLOS BL_044_25042018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr


03032019 LIMA VARIOS CERCADO10CBL by Carlos bl, en Flickr


CARLOS BL_042_27032018 by Carlos bl, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Barranco, Lima's bohemian neighborhood

Source























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Barranco, Lima's bohemian neighborhood





20120204 Huawei P10_322 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180309_97 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


20180309_91 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


DSCF0855 by Carlos Andrés Gamero Esparza (leondeurgel), en Flickr


20180309_77 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

L I M A


Atardecer en la Javier Prado https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Calles de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Ciudad de Lima Perú https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Arquitectura de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Ciudad de noche https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

L I M A




Trafico en Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima calles https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Vista Nocturna Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Casa de la Literatura https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Vista al atardecer https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr

Créditos a sus autores.​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima

Source






































​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Lima*




Source


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, en Flickr


Lima by PHOTO PERU Jaime Quiroz, en Flickr


Lima by Broken Rules Photography, en Flickr


Lima by Emilia Molina, en Flickr


Lima by dcharbach, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA





Fuente



















Fuente


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


Fuente





Santiago de Surco, Golf Los Incas









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original

Santiago de Surco, El Derby









Tamaño original



​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •



Photo: Frankexux




Miraflores









Tamaño original









Tamaño original

Barranco









Tamaño original

Callao









Tamaño original



​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


Fuente





Magdalena del Mar









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original



​


----------



## Peruviano7

• LIMA •


Fuente
Photo: Drone Travel




San Isidro









Tamaño original

Plaza Dos de Mayo, Centro Histórico









Tamaño original









Tamaño original

Miraflores









Tamaño original



​


----------



## Peruviano7

Lima




Costa Verde









Tamaño original









Tamaño original

Centro Histórico









Tamaño original

La Punta - Callao









Tamaño original









Tamaño original

​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA The Grey


Lima y su Arquitectura https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Parque Universitario https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Iglesia San Francisco https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima Arquitectura https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Catedral de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr






​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA The Grey




Frío en Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima Monumental https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Plaza de Armas de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Lima Perú https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr

Créditos a sus autores.


​


----------



## Peruviano7

Barranco

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México


Barranco y el Mar https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Calles de barranco https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Barranco Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Barranco Dia https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Arquitectura Barranquina by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr



Créditos a sus autores.​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA




Photo: Christian Vinces










Photo: Ernesto Jimenez










Photo: Ve_Doble






























​


----------



## Peruviano7

Barranco

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México





ARTE en Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Barranco Arquitectura https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Calles de Barranco https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Arquitectura Calles https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Noche de Barranco https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr



Créditos a sus autores.​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México








​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México









​


----------



## linum

^^
Wow!
I was last in Lima in 2004 - looks like a different city now.


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

ARCO ANDINO | Bogotá, Caracas, La Paz, Lima y Quito










​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Port of Callao

Fuente













Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original









Tamaño original


​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Photo : CTomstudio.com





















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA




















Sunset in Lima, Peru - 2020-01-01 by Tedel+, en Flickr



























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA




Miraflores // Parque Kennedy // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Miraflores // Parque Kennedy // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Miraflores // Parque Kennedy // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Miraflores // Parque Kennedy // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Miraflores // Parque Kennedy // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Basílica y Convento de San Francisco // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr



Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA



Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Plaza de armas // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


Basílica y Convento de San Francisco // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México


Ciudad de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Ciudad de los Reyes https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Larcomar cc https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Costa verde Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Calles de Lima https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr



​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México



Calles del Centro https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Arquitectura Limeña https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Ciudad de los Reyeshttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


Miraflores // Larcomar //Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr



Miraflores // Parque del amor // Lima // Perú by Peter Lievano, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México
























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA


2020107_03_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020108_07 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020109_14 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020108_47 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020108_16 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA
































Foto : Sandro Paredes










​


----------



## Peruviano7

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México



Catching a Wave in Lima, Peru by Sören Schulz, en Flickr


P1010650 (2) by BB Handley, en Flickr


2020118_31 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020117_21 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020117_17 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México


2020115_13_1 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020114_17 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020114_06 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020113_43 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr


2020113_20 by Hector Becerra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA

Photo : Roberto Tonelato

















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México























​


----------



## Peruviano7

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y Ciudad de México


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 




































Photo : Mauricio Fernandini








​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Fuente












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Lima 

These photos above without links, sources are yours, Peruviano?


----------



## Peruviano7

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates from Lima
> 
> These photos above without links, *sources are yours*, Peruviano?


No.
I wanted to correct it .

I get this message: You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Source





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Source



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Source







































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fall in LIMA 

Photo : Studio Drone Perú






































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fall in LIMA 

Photo : Studio Drone Perú 








































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Foto : Vincent Silvestri 












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : Vincent Silvestri 














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 



Photo : La Ceguera























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : La Ceguera













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : La Ceguera












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Source




























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Fuente



















​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Fuente



















​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : La Ceguera












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Phot : La Ceguera

























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Foto : La Ceguera












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : La Ceguera












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : La Ceguera



























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 

























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Studio Drone Perú












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Studio Drone Perú 














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Foto : José Orihuela 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : José Orihuela 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 













Photo : José Orihuela 


































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : José Orihuela 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 




































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : David Rebata 



























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : David Rebata 













































​


----------



## fayo

le falta ya altura mayor a los edificios de lima...tendria que sobre pasar los 200 m


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : David Rebata 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : David Rebata 
















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : David Rebata 




































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : David Rebata 














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Source













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 


Photo : José Chemo Orihuela



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 











Photo : José Chemo Orihuela




























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 












011220 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en encendido de luces navideñas en plaza de armas (5) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr



011220 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en encendido de iluminación de árbol navideño en Plaza Mayor 004 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr



301120 VAN Árbol navideño en Plaza de Armas 03 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr



301120 VAN Árbol navideño en Plaza de Armas 04 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Source




































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Noviembre 2020
Source || Source || Source























































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima








Photo : Grid Studio


































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Grid Studio












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Grid Studio












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Grid Studio









































Photo : Christian Vinces









​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Grid Studio










Photo : Christian Vinces



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 
​Source



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 


Photo : Miraflores Corazón 












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : Miraflores Corazón 











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : Miraflores Corazón




































Photo : Walter Moore 







​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : Diego Vega


























​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 



Photo : Jonathan Corredor 


























Photo : Víctor Montoya
















​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 


Photo : Carlos Arnillas 








Photo : Javier Bendezú


































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Fuente




























​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

20210208_29 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210208_30 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210208_23 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210208_17 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210208_08 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : @carlosarnillas













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : @carlosarnillas












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : @carlosarnillas













































​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 

Photo : @carlosarnillas





























Punta Hermosa

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 


Photo : @andina.pe










Photo : @carlosarnillas




























Punta Hermosa








​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : @carlosarnillas



















Punta Hermosa

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source










Photo : Marca Perú










Punta Hermosa


















​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Williams López 









​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Ingeniería con Drones 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

The Grand


The Grand. 2,370 likes · 329 talking about this · 4 were here. Primer proyecto inmobiliario, en el Perú, desarrollado por Carlos Ott & Carlos Ponce de León. Creadores de obras como Burl Al Arab, Echo...




www.facebook.com


















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima



Plaza Mayor
































Plaza San Martín
























​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima











Epiphany Three Kings' Day










City Hall


























​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima


*Parque de la Reserva*












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Ingeniería con Drones 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source

Financial Center San Isidro




































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Perico drone












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Perico drone












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center​












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe 










San Miguel










Plaza Jorge Chávez


























​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe 




























Photo : Perico drone

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@luishormazabalp 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Sharon Purisaca 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Christian Vinces 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Walter R












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Walter R 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe 










Photo : perico_drone


























​


----------



## Peruviano7

@luishormazabalp 
















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

P_20200111_172845 by Johnson Han, en Flickr


P_20200111_173126 by Johnson Han, en Flickr



P_20200111_190419 by Johnson Han, en Flickr



P_20200111_160547 by Johnson Han, en Flickr


Lima - Parque María Reiche by Santiago Stucchi Portocarrero, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente





















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Foto : Walter R












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Walter R












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone 












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Walter R












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone​


----------



## Peruviano7

@perico_drone














































​


----------



## Peruviano7

@Walter R








@Primeros Pasos








@Ivan Gamero

















@Walter R







​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone​


----------



## Peruviano7

@rock_&_drone​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perico_drone





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Kapu Drone Services












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Parapente Kunturfly lima 


















Power2Fly PERU 










Parapente Costaverde 



















Photo : Fly Adventure Parapente Peru Paragliding Peru 








​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Kapu Drone Services












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

rock_and_drone





































perico_drone










Parapente Kunturfly lima 








​​




​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perico_drone

Historic Centre of Lima




























Photo : Power2Fly PERU










Photo : Christian Vinces








​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source





































Photo : Kapu Drone Services








​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima


















































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : Municipalidad de Lima












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

sunsethunterperuano • Fotos y videos de Instagram


2,418 seguidores, 825 seguidos, 457 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de @sunsethunterperuano




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : alex.avilagonzales





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : alxx.visuals 





































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perico_drone












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perico_drone












































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : alxx.visuals



















Photo : Municipalidad de Lima










Fuente

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe



































​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source




























Photo : perspectiva.aerea.pe

















​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : drdrone_ve











































​


----------



## Peruviano7

La Punta










La Molina




























Photo : drdrone_ve
​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Plaza San Martín*


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en ceremonia de homenaje al general José de San Martin. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en ceremonia de homenaje al general José de San Martin. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en ceremonia de homenaje al general José de San Martin. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

*Plaza Bolívar*


150721 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ PARTICIPA EN DEVELAMIENTO DE MOMUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR (3) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


150721 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ PARTICIPA EN DEVELAMIENTO DE MOMUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR (18) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA 



Plaza Dos de Mayo *


040521 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz presenta remodelado monumento en la Plaza Dos de Mayo. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


040521 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz presenta remodelado monumento en la Plaza Dos de Mayo. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

* Plaza San Martín *


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en ceremonia de homenaje al general José de San Martin. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en ceremonia de homenaje al general José de San Martin. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

* Panteón Nacional *


150721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa de ceremonia en el Panteón de los Próceres-34 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Plaza Bolívar*


150721 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ PARTICIPA EN DEVELAMIENTO DE MOMUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR (4) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


150721 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ PARTICIPA EN DEVELAMIENTO DE MOMUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR (6) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


080721 MML reanuda atención en la oficina de información turística del CHL. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

*Costa Verde*


060721 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz entrega puentes peatonales en la Costa Verde by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


300621 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ ENTREGA Y SUPERVISA LA CONSTRUCCION DE PUENTES PEATONALES EN LA COSTA VERDE 53 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta) • Instagram photos and videos


1,587 Followers, 882 Following, 98 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta) • Instagram photos and videos


1,587 Followers, 882 Following, 98 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro) • Instagram photos and videos


1,319 Followers, 799 Following, 282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro) • Instagram photos and videos


1,319 Followers, 799 Following, 282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro)




www.instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Peruviano7

R Δ N (@rannevado) • Instagram photos and videos


2,513 Followers, 654 Following, 121 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from R Δ N (@rannevado)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Photo : jrisorto 









 Source 




























 Photo : Municipalidad de Lima ​


----------



## Peruviano7

R Δ N (@rannevado) • Instagram photos and videos


2,513 Followers, 654 Following, 121 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from R Δ N (@rannevado)




www.instagram.com




​


----------



## Peruviano7

Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta) • Instagram photos and videos


1,587 Followers, 882 Following, 98 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Joel Beteta Visual (@joelbeteta)




www.instagram.com













Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro) • Instagram photos and videos


1,319 Followers, 799 Following, 282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Juanca El Charro (@juanca.elcharro)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Paseo de los Héroes Navales











Paseo 28 de Julio





















Palacio de Gobierno











Catedral de Lima












Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Óvalo de Miraflores




























Centro Cívico










Palacio de Gobierno


















Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph) • Instagram photos and videos


2,095 Followers, 835 Following, 117 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Parque Kennedy, Miraflores










Iglesia Matriz de Miraflores



















Torre del Centro Cívico



























Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph) • Instagram photos and videos


2,095 Followers, 835 Following, 117 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph) • Instagram photos and videos


2,095 Followers, 835 Following, 117 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Centro Cívico










Parque Kennedy



















Palacio de Gobierno



























Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph) • Instagram photos and videos


2,095 Followers, 835 Following, 117 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph)




www.instagram.com



​


----------



## Peruviano7

Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph) • Instagram photos and videos


2,095 Followers, 835 Following, 117 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Raih Vélez (@raihvelez_ph)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

20200716_148 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210823_74 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210819_78 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210622_98 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210729_23 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20210802_254 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210819_86 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210819_45 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr

20210802_198 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210819_56 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20210505_169 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210610_43 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr

20210622_104 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210622_94 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210701_45 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7

20210703_16 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr

20200716_155 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr

20210815_130 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210707_97 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr


20210612_12 by Hector Becerra Bracamonte, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *











Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Peatonalización del Centro Histórico









Fuente










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente








​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *










Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Edited


----------



## Zaz965

I find so awesome this cliff


----------



## Peruviano7

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3152928124937537









Fuente







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=325688192545861




​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *



Campo de Marte










La Punta, Callao










Av. Brasil










Av. Paseo de la República










Plaza Mayor de Lima










Fuente || Fuente || Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*487 Aniversario de la Fundación española de Lima*











Los primeros rayos del sol saludan a nuestra querida Lima en su #487Aniversario. Más de 10 millones de historias, sueños y anhelos convergen en nuestra querida ciudad, y somos nosotros quienes con nuestro empuje seguiremos sacándola adelante. 









Fuente

*Fundación de Lima en 1535*













































Fuente 









Fuente









Fuente


*Actos protocolares por el Aniversario de la Fundación Española de Lima*

180122 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en tradicionales camaretazos por ell aniversario de Lima 012 by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

180121 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ REALIZA TRADICIONAL SALUDO POR EL ANIVERSARIO DE LIMA (6) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

180121 ALCALDE JORGE MUÑOZ REALIZA TRADICIONAL SALUDO POR EL ANIVERSARIO DE LIMA (3) by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Plaza San Martín









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Basílica San Francisco de Jesús









Fuente

Plaza Bolívar









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Juan Carlos J V, alo.visuals, juan solano, munidelima










AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y...


Bogotá fotos de mi autoría que tome en diciembre de 2021.




www.skyscrapercity.com




​


----------



## Peruviano7

AMÉRICA LATINA | Lima, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, São Paulo y...


Bogotá fotos de mi autoría que tome en diciembre de 2021.




www.skyscrapercity.com




Juan Carlos J V, alo.visuals, juan solano, munidelima​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente





































Sergio Pacussich Fotógrafo, Anibal Vargas, @alex.avilagonzales, leningonas
​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Centro Histórico *

Plaza San Martín










Plaza Francia










Iglesia de Santa Clara










Torre de la iglesia de Santo Domingo










Casa de la Literatura Peruana










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Palacio de Justicia



























Fuente 

Plaza Francia









Fuente

Plaza Mayor









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

*Punta Hermosa*









Fuente









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Plaza San Martín


















Fuente

Plaza Francia









Fuente

Casa de la Literatura Peruana









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center of San Isidro










Pardo Avenue, Miraflores










Chorrillos










Santiago de Surco y Ate-Vitarte










National Stadium










Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Dario_palomino

Fullnorth said:


> lindas fotos.
> Y esto es lo que espero que algún día Lima se convierta.(disculpas por el "off-topic")
> Con el cerro San Cristóbal al fondo y la línea 1 del tren pasando rumbo a SJL. ¿Imposible? no lo creo
> Foto actual de lo qye es Busan, Korea del Sur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impresionantes fotos en este enlace.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1369283&page=6
> [/CITA]
> Yo también lo espero ojala se logre en mi Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente

Plaza Mayor 









Fuente









Fuente

Barranco









Fuente

Puerto de El Callao









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Av. Paseo de la República









Fuente









Fuente

San Borja









Fuente

Recavarren Street, Miraflores









Fuente

Av. República de Panamá









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente

Historical Center









Fuente









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Lima


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *

Museo de Arte de Lima


160222 Alcalde Muñoz participó en presentación de renovada fachada del Museo de Arte de Lima by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Lima

031221 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa del encendido del Árbol Navideño. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr



031221 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa del encendido del Árbol Navideño. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr



Parque de la Muralla

201221 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz entrega regalos de navidad a niños de ollas comunes by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr




Plaza Francia

151021 Alcalde de Lima presenta Plaza Francia completamente recuperada by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr
​






​


----------



## Peruviano7

Paseo de los Héroes Navales









Fuente


04022 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa en la presentación del recuperado Paseo de los Héroes Navales by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


Museo de Arte de Lima

160222 Alcalde Muñoz participó en presentación de renovada fachada del Museo de Arte de Lima by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Lima

031221 Alcalde Jorge Muñoz participa del encendido del Árbol Navideño. by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr


Santiago de Surco

051121 Óvalo Monitor Huáscar by MUNICIPALIDAD METROPOLITANA DE LIMA, en Flickr

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde










Cathedral of Lima










Parque de la Reserva










Main Square



















Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *


__
http://instagr.am/p/Caj42-6gPsj/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVUeK_NsQ19/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZfklIBqpdU/
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Historical Center of Lima









Fuente
Cathedral of Lima









Fuente

Costa Verde



























Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Dario_palomino

*Saludos a todos los latinoamericanos, en especial a mis compatriotas peruanos.... soy muy fan de las imágenes panorámicas en especial de mi capital Lima, estoy dibujando un manga donde cada vez que puedo incluyo dibujos panorámicos........ ...Gracias por su atención y disculpa a quienes no les parece este posteo (pero creo que hay dibujos que los amantes de las **fotografías** pueden identificar )*




































*Ojala pasen por mi canal de youtube..... gracias y disculpa*


----------



## Peruviano7

LIMA 















































Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Callao










Javier Prado Avenue









Fuente

Costa Verde 



























Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Magdalena del Mar










Santiago de Surco










Lince and San Isidro










San Isidro




















Fuente ​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde



















Golf Los Incas










Golf de San Isidro










Financial Center










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center



















San Isidro










Santiago de Surco










Costa Verde










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde




























Magdalena del Mar










City Hall












Fuente || Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center



















Golf de San Isidro










Costa Verde










Magdalena del Mar










Fuente || Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde






















Sheraton Lima Hotel












Palais Concert












Larcomar










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde




























Cathedral










Archiepiscopal Palace










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

San Borja









Source








Source









La Molina









Fuente

San Borja 









Fuente

​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde









Fuente



National Stadium









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente











Fuente











Fuente











Fuente











Fuente


​


----------



## Peruviano7

Miraflores









Fuente

National Stadium









Fuente

San Lorenzo Island









Fuente

Costa Verde










Magdalena del Mar









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *

*Centro Histórico*









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *


Paseo de la República









Fuente

Jr. de La Unión









Fuente

Plaza San Martín









Fuente

Plaza Francia









Fuente

Iglesia del Sagrario









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Historic Centre of Lima*









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

National Stadium









Fuente

Costa Verde









Fuente









Fuente

Plaza San Martín









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Fuente

Los Pulpos Beach









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

El Callao and plain and valley where Lima is located













Plaza San Martín






















Miraflores Bay












San Isidro Financial Center











Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7

San Isidro Financial Center 










Santiago de Surco










Magdalena del Mar district










Real Plaza Salaverry










San Borja










Fuente || Fuente || Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

*LIMA *

Centro Histórico de Lima


Plaza Mayor de Lima










Jr. Conde de Superunda



















Teatro Municipal de Lima




















Fuente || Fuente || Fuente || Fuente ​


----------



## Peruviano7

San Isidro Financial Center 










Plaza San Martín










Lince's district










Residencial San Felipe










La Punta, Callao










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Farid Mamedov (@farid.ru) • Instagram photos and videos​


----------



## Peruviano7

Cathedral of Lima









The main square of the district of La Punta / La plaza principal del distrito de La Punta








The park of love on the Malecón de Miraflores / El parque del amor en el Malecón de Miraflores








The city from the hills of Lima / La ciudad desde los cerros de Lima









Aerial view of the district of Cercado de Lima, on the left the district of San Martín de Porres / Vista aérea del distrito de Cercado de Lima, a la izquierda el distrito de San Martín de Porres








Rodrigo | Viajandodesde0 (@viajandodesde0) • Instagram photos and videos | Farid Mamedov (@farid.ru) • Instagram photos and videos 
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center of San Isidro








Sunset in the Costa Verde








Juan de Arona Square








The city and the sea








The sea and the city skyline








Fuente || Fuente || Fuente || Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Monument to the liberator José de San Martín in Plaza San Martín









Olaya Passage









Church of San Francisco









Union Street / Jirón de la Unión 









The Palace of Congress in Plaza Bolívar








Dennis • Pineda (@dennispinedal) • Instagram photos and videos​


----------



## Peruviano7

San Isidro Golf


















Dos de Mayo Square










Miraflores at night


























Paulo Joaquim Carneiro (@lorax8kxs) • Instagram photos and videos


8,445 Followers, 839 Following, 221 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Paulo Joaquim Carneiro (@lorax8kxs)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center of San Isidro

















Fuente
Real Business Center in Golf








Fuente
Costa Verde








Fuente








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde









Port of Callao









Miraflores









San Bartolo









San Borja








Source​


----------



## Peruviano7

*Historical Center of Lima*





















































Fuente


















Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7

Skyline








Financial Center of San Isidro








District of La Victoria

















Golf of San Isidro








Source​​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center of San Isidro

















Alejandro Villanueva Stadium in the district of La Victoria

















Golf of San Isidro








Source​


----------



## Peruviano7

Source​


----------



## Peruviano7

Sunset in the Costa Verde








Financial Center of San Isidro








Costa Verde

















The City








Source​


----------



## Peruviano7

Financial Center of San Isidro

















Bosque del Olivar








Sunset








Costa Verde








Source​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde








Financial Center of San Isidro

















Lurín Valley








La Pera Park








Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7

Costa Verde


























Lurín








Source​


----------

